# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Ομάδα ΒΒ

## papashark

Πολλά παράπανα τον τελευταίο καιρό για τους Mods, για την έλλειψη συμμετοχής σε αποφάσεις του συλλόγου, για την αντιπροσωπευτικότητα του συλλόγου και άλλα πολλά.

Ο σύλλογος όσο περνάει ο καιρός μένει με ποιό λίγα μέλη ως ποσοστό της ραχοκοκαλιάς του δικτύου, δηλαδή με τα ΒΒ. Κάποτε ήταν το 70%, τώρα είναι το 25-30%, ενώ αυτοί που συμμετέχουν στις αποφάσεις είναι ούτε το 10% του ΒΒ.

Ο ίδιος ο σύλλογος θα έπρεπε να αρχίσει μια προσπάθεια ώστε οι διάφορες αποφάσεις να πέρνονται από την πλειοψηφία των μελών του δικτύου, ώστε να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη δημοκρατία, πρόσβαση στην λήψη των αποφάσεων, και αντιπροσωπευτικότητα.

Πιστεύω ότι λύση στο αδιέξοδο που βαδίζουμε είναι η ανάδειξη δημοκρατικότερων διαδικασιών, όπως η επανασύσταση της ομάδας ΒΒ (την είχε καταργήσει το ΔΣ του συλλόγου άνευ αιτιολόγησης), και η ενδυνάμωση της με διάφορες αρμοδιότητες, όπως η διαχείρηση του εν λόγο φόρουμ.

Οπότε χωρίς πολλά μπλά μπλά, βάζω την ψηφοφορία ώστε να εκφράσουμε όλοι την άποψη μας. Γνωρίζω ότι η ψηφοφορία θα πάσχει εγκυρότητας καθότι δεν ελέγχετε το ποιός ψηφίζει, αλλά ελπίζω ότι τα αποτελέσματα της θα είναι ενδεικτικά για τις προθέσεις των μελών.

Διάρκεια 15 μέρες, μία ψήφος, 2 επιλογές (Ναι/Οχι) και λευκό, απλά πράγματα δηλαδή.

----------


## nc

*You never change the existing reality by fighting it. Instead, create a new model that makes the old one obsolete* - Buckminster Fuller

Δοκίμασέ το ...

----------


## ngia

Ιστορία:


Μήπως να επαναφέρουμε την ομάδα BB?
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18144 (97)
Ποιος θα ειναι στην ομαδα ΒΒ ?
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18157 (49)
Αρμόδια αρχή στο δίκτυο...
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14686 (12)
( Ομάδα Backbone ) - Δόκιμα μέλη
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14224 (52)
Βασικές κατηγορίες οπαδών/χρηστών του WiFi
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14271 (36)
Ομάδα Backbone
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13220 (17)
Ομάδα backbone
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9314 (6)

----------


## acoul

Positive thinking παρακαλώ ...  ::

----------


## mbjp

*Συγγνώμη αλλά μόνο οι χρήστες με δικαίωμα ειδικής πρόσβασης μπορούν να διαβάσουν τα μηνύματα σ' αυτή την Δ.Συζήτηση*

----------


## argi

Προσωπικά μου αρέσει η ιδέα αρκεί να συμφωνούμε ότι λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα...

Θα ήθελα να υπάρχει μια ξεκάθαρη σκέψη/άποψη/πρόταση για τα εξής
-Κριτηρια συμμετοχής
-Διαδικασία αποφάσεων
-Οργανα αποφάσεων
-Διαδικασίες ελεγχου
-Πεδίο ευθύνης

Papashark μιας και το ξεκίνησες δεν βάζεις τον κόσμο στο κλίμα για να ξέρουν γιατι πράγμα μιλάμε και το πράγμα θα ψηφίσουνε... Γιατί αν ψηφιζουν ΟΧΙ για κάτι που δεν ξέρουν ή ο καθένας το εννοεί με διαφορετικό τρόπο στο μυαλό του τότε μηδέν εις το πηλίκο... Θα φαμε χρονο για να εχουμε παλι τα ίδια προβληματα...

Επίσης θα ήθελα να ακούσω με δεδομένο των αριυμό των ΒΒ ποιός αριθμός ψηφων είναι ικανοποιητικός για να θεωρείς εσύ τα αποτελεσματα ισχυρά και με στατιστική σημασία... (με το σκεπτικό ότι δική σου η ψηφοφορία, δικη σου και η αποφαση για τα κριτηρια επιτυχίας ή αποτυχίας της πρότασης...)

@rg!

----------


## btriad

> Ιστορία:
> 
> 
> Μήπως να επαναφέρουμε την ομάδα BB?
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18144 (97)
> Ποιος θα ειναι στην ομαδα ΒΒ ?
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18157 (49)
> Αρμόδια αρχή στο δίκτυο...
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14686 (12)
> ...


Εγώ πάντως σαν απλό μέλος του φόρουμ σε αυτά δεν έχω πρόσβαση. Καλό θα ήταν να μας αναφέρετε τι αρμοδιότητες είχε κλπ αυτή η ομάδα...

----------


## NetTraptor

Πες τα έτσι Αργύρη… να ξέρουμε τι ψηφίζουμε… διότι εγώ με το που είχα μπει εξαφανίσθηκε εκείνη η ομάδα… και όταν έψαξα για το έργο που είχε αφήσει βρήκα ένα τίποτα με μπόλικο καθόλου…

Κάποια στιγμή το ανακίνησα πάλι το θέμα (βλ. παραπάνω links) και ναι υπό όρους από αυτή την παρέα των BB θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι καλό… αλλά από το feedback που είδα… μάλλον όχι θα ψηφίσω ότι και να είναι οι όροι… έχουμε αφουγκραστεί τον κόσμο εδώ και καιρό… πολύ λίγη εμπιστοσύνη σε λίγους δυστυχώς….Ξεθωριασμένη ιστορία και αυτή… 

_Είσαι μια ανάμνηση παλιά κίτρινο γράμμα στο συρτάρι…_  ::

----------


## tyfeonas

αλοιμονο αν δεν εχουν λογο εστω και σε μικρο ποσοστο ολοι αυτοι που αποτελουν την ραχοκοκκαλια του δικτυου.

ελπιζω ο συλλογος να το σκεφτει σοβαρα εξω απο αντιπαραθεσεις και flames.

----------


## dti

Λάθος χρονική στιγμή τίθεται το ερώτημα...
Βέβαια, τίθεται τώρα επειδή κάποιοι προσπαθούν να εφαρμόσουν το 
_"στην αναμπουμπούλα χαίρεται ο λύκος..."_

Εκκρεμεί να απαντήσει το Δ.Σ. τί θα γίνει με το πλαίσιο λειτουργίας (peering agreement), δόκιμα μέλη και πολλά άλλα ενδιαφέροντα που συμπεριλαμβάνονταν στην πρόταση που είχε καταθέσει ο Ernest0x και η οποία επίσης "χάθηκε" μαζί με τις υπογραφές 17 μελών στην ετήσια τακτική Γ.Σ. του Συλλόγου...

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Ξεκαλουπώστε! (c) Trackman



 ::   ::   ::   ::  


Έστω ας μου απαντήσουν τουλάχιστον σε αυτά...




> Γιατί κατά την γνώμη σας οι κάτοχοι BB κόμβων είναι οι πλέον κατάλληλοι για να λαμβάνουν αποφάσεις επί του δικτύου, δεδομένου ότι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις τους τα έχουν στήσει άλλοι (ή δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί αρκετά με το δίκτυο -βλ. στήσαν τον κόμβο τους κι εξαφανιστήκαν) ή απλά είχαν χρήμματα και θέα ?
> 
> Πώς ορίζετε το "κατάληλος" και το "ενεργός" στο δίκτυο ?
> 
> Είμαστε ή όχι όλοι ίσοι εδωμέσα ? Είναι ή όχι αυτό μια απ' τις βασικές αρχές της κοινότητας ?

----------


## mindfox

Η προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι αυτή που παραθέτω:

Δεν ξέρω αν η ομάδα BB θα αποτελείται από ανθρώπους ικανούς να πάρουν αποφάσεις για το δίκτυο, σίγουρα όμως το δικαιούνται.

Έτσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα, η μόνη προδιαγραφή για να πάρει κάποιος απόφαση για το δίκτυο, είναι να έχει τη "μαγική" αποδειξούλα της συνδρομής στο σύλλογο. Εσύ το θεωρείς αυτό κατάλληλο;

Ή μήπως θεωρείς σωστή τη λογική του να γίνονται πράγματα από το δίκτυο προς όλους (δηλαδή και τα μέλη του συλλόγου) αλλά όταν κάνει κάτι ο σύλλογος να αφορά μόνο τα μέλη του;

Και μην ακούσω το ίδιο τροπάρι: Γράψου στο σύλλογο.

Για να (ξανα)γραφτώ στο σύλλογο, θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν κάποια εχέγγυα.
Όπως πχ, να μπορώ να εκφέρω τη γνώμη μου, χωρίς να καπελωθώ από "επίσημο όργανο της ΔΣ", χωρίς να φοβάμαι ότι κάποιος θα με ειρωνευτεί ή θα γελάσει εις βάρος μου, ότι κι αν πω.
Αυτό το χάλι δεν το έζησες από κοντά, γι αυτό ίσως να συνεχίζεις να πιστεύεις στο θεσμό του Συλλόγου (του συγκεκριμένου, να εξηγούμαστε).

Αν μπορέσουν τα επίσημα όργανα, να καταλάβουν ότι όταν κάποιος δεν κάνει κάτι για να διορθώσει αυτό που βλέπει ότι είναι στραβό, είναι συμμετοχή στην στραβομάρα, τότε μπορεί και να διορθωθούν πολλά πράγματα.

Η ξεφτίλα που προσπάθησαν κάποιοι να με κάνουν να νοιώσω στην τελευταία Γενική Συνέλευση που παρευρέθηκα, δεν ξεχνιέται.
Και η ομάδα αυτή, ήταν μέλη του Συλλόγου (στον οποίο ήμουν μέλος κι εγώ).
Ενώ λοιπόν εγώ άκουγα προσεκτικά όλους τους ομιλητές, όταν ήρθε η στιγμή να μιλήσω εγώ (ή και άλλα πρόσωπα, τα οποία είναι με τους "άλλους" και όχι με "εσάς") έγινε πανζουρλισμός.
Έφευγαν και πήγαιναν στο κοινόχρηστο χώρο, γελούσαν, έκαναν πηγαδάκια συζητήσεων...

Αν αυτό εσύ ονομάζεις σύλλογο, εγώ δεν θα πάρω. Και όλα αυτά, με τις ευλογίες των διορισμένων οργάνων του Συλλόγου και της ΓΣ.
Επιμένω πως υπάρχουν τα βίντεο (ελπίζω δηλαδή να υπάρχουν κάπου, αφού η βιντεοσκόπηση έγινε στα σίγουρα).

Αυτά Mick. Απάντησα;

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Άσχετο αλλά κάθε πότε εκλέγεται ΔΣ στο σύλλογο και πότε είναι οι επόμενες εκλογές?

----------


## argi

Kάθε δύο χρόνια, και οι επόμενες εκλογές ειναι στην τακτική ΓΣ (ιαν - φεβ 2007)...

@mindfox... 
Για άλλη μια φορά έχεις χάσει επεισόδια καθώς και 3 ενδιάμεσες ΓΣ... Για την ακρίβεια σε είδα μόνο σε 1 στις 5 τελευταίες που έγιναν... Αυτή που ήταν εκ των πραγματων πολωμένη και κατα βάσιν "λαικο δικαστήριο"... αν απο αυτό προκύπτει η άποψη σου για το σύλλογο μάλλον πρέπει να ξανασκεφτείς τα κριτηρια σου... Τουλάχιστον μην ενημερώνεις τον κόσμο με βάση μια κατα την αποψη μου αυθαιρετη γενικευση... ότι όλα δουλευουν όπως κατα την αποψη σου εκεινη την μερα...

@Rg!

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Η προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι αυτή που παραθέτω:
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν η ομάδα BB θα αποτελείται από ανθρώπους ικανούς να πάρουν αποφάσεις για το δίκτυο, σίγουρα όμως το δικαιούνται.


Αυτό είναι το μόνο σχόλιο σχετικό με τις ερωτήσεις που σου έκανα, κατά τα άλλα μου λες μόνο "γιατί όχι ο σύλλογος", όχι "γιατί η ομάδα ΒΒ".




> Έτσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα, η μόνη προδιαγραφή για να πάρει κάποιος απόφαση για το δίκτυο, είναι να έχει τη "μαγική" αποδειξούλα της συνδρομής στο σύλλογο. Εσύ το θεωρείς αυτό κατάλληλο;


Δεν θα το έλεγα, ίσα ίσα που ο σύλλογος δεν έχει καμία αρμοδιότητα στο δίκτυο, μόνο στα μέλη του μπορεί να επιβάλει κάτι (και δεν το λέω εγώ, το καταστατικό και ο κανονισμός της Π.Ε. το λένε). Για το δίκτυο αποφασίζουμε όλοι όσοι γράφουμε στο forum, μαζευόμαστε στην γειτονιά σε meetings κλπ.

Αντικειμενικά ο σύλλογος είναι ποιό ανοιχτός απ' την ομάδα ΒΒ που προτείνετε, στον σύλλογο για να γραφτείς αρκεί να έχεις link, όρεξη και να μετέχεις στο δίκτυο, ούτε να έχεις χρήμματα για 3-4 κλπ BB, ούτε να έχεις θέα, καλούς γείτονες κλπ.

Δεν θα πω για εμένα που λόγω σπουδών δεν μπορώ να συντηρίσω τον κόμβο μου, θα πω για τον Achille π.χ. που επειδή του έτυχαν "περίεργοι" γείτονες, αναγκάστηκε να κατεβάσει τα BB links που είχε, αυτό τον κάνει λιγότερο ενεργό μέλος του δικτύου που δεν αξίζει να είναι σε μια τέτοια ομάδα αποφάσεων ?




> Ή μήπως θεωρείς σωστή τη λογική του να γίνονται πράγματα από το δίκτυο προς όλους (δηλαδή και τα μέλη του συλλόγου) αλλά όταν κάνει κάτι ο σύλλογος να αφορά μόνο τα μέλη του;


Τα workshops, οι κινήσεις στην ΕΕΤΤ και στους φορέις, τα διάφορα fests, η συμμετοχή σε εκθέσεις και όλα όσα έχει κάνει ο σύλλογος (και τα υπονομεύετε συνέχεια) αφορούν μόνο τα μέλη του ? Για το δίκτυο δεν τα κάνει ?




> Και μην ακούσω το ίδιο τροπάρι: Γράψου στο σύλλογο.
> 
> Για να (ξανα)γραφτώ στο σύλλογο, θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν κάποια εχέγγυα.
> Όπως πχ, να μπορώ να εκφέρω τη γνώμη μου, χωρίς να καπελωθώ από "επίσημο όργανο της ΔΣ", χωρίς να φοβάμαι ότι κάποιος θα με ειρωνευτεί ή θα γελάσει εις βάρος μου, ότι κι αν πω.
> Αυτό το χάλι δεν το έζησες από κοντά, γι αυτό ίσως να συνεχίζεις να πιστεύεις στο θεσμό του Συλλόγου (του συγκεκριμένου, να εξηγούμαστε).


Εγώ θυμάμαι Γ.Σ. που ήμασταν μαζί και κάποιος από τους "άλλους" όπως λες με το που με είδε μου έκανε κωλοδάχτυλο. Παρόλα αυτά δεν βιάζομαι να σας χαρακτηρίσω όλους και να σας βάλω ταμπέλα. Ο σύλλογος δεν είναι μεμονομένα άτομα, είναι το σύνολο και το σύνολο μπορεί να κρίνει (βέβαια όταν τους βρύζουν συνολικά στο forum και υπονομεύουν τις δράσεις τους είναι λογική η δυσφορία).




> Αν μπορέσουν τα επίσημα όργανα, να καταλάβουν ότι όταν κάποιος δεν κάνει κάτι για να διορθώσει αυτό που βλέπει ότι είναι στραβό, είναι συμμετοχή στην στραβομάρα, τότε μπορεί και να διορθωθούν πολλά πράγματα.


Εσύ το έχεις καταλάβει ? γιατί με την αποχή σας ούτε εσέις βοηθάτε στην διόρθωσή τους αρα με την λογική σου (που βρίσκω σωστή στο συγκεκριμένο) είστε κι εσείς συμμέτοχοι.




> Η ξεφτίλα που προσπάθησαν κάποιοι να με κάνουν να νοιώσω στην τελευταία Γενική Συνέλευση που παρευρέθηκα, δεν ξεχνιέται.
> Και η ομάδα αυτή, ήταν μέλη του Συλλόγου (στον οποίο ήμουν μέλος κι εγώ).


Η ξεφτίλα που προσπάθησαν κάποιοι να με κάνουν να νιώσω σε εκείνη την Γ.Σ., στο forum, στο τηλέφωνο, δεν ξεχνιέται. Και η ομάδα αυτή, ήταν μέλη του δικτύου και της κοινότητάς μας αλλά και του συλλόγου τότε, στα οποία κι εγώ μετείχα ενεργά.

Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στους δυό μας, το θέμα είναι ότι η άποψη και η δράση κάποιου πρέπει να αντιμετοπίζεται ανεξάρτητα από τα προσωπικά που έχεις με αυτόν, όπως και οι απόψεις και οι δράσεις ενός συνόλου.




> Αν αυτό εσύ ονομάζεις σύλλογο, εγώ δεν θα πάρω. Και όλα αυτά, με τις ευλογίες των διορισμένων οργάνων του Συλλόγου και της ΓΣ.
> Επιμένω πως υπάρχουν τα βίντεο (ελπίζω δηλαδή να υπάρχουν κάπου, αφού η βιντεοσκόπηση έγινε στα σίγουρα).


Αν αυτό εσύ ονομάζεις ομάδα ΒΒ ή όπως αλιώς θες, ούτε εγώ θα πάρω. Επειδή όμως ούτε αυτό είναι ο σύλλογος, ούτε αυτό είναι το σκεπτικό της ομάδας ΒΒ κάθομαι και ακούω. Περιμένω ωστόσο απαντήσεις στο τι θα έρθει να καλύψει αυτή η ομάδα που δεν καλύπτεται είδη από μέλη του δικτύου (στον σύλλογο ή όχι, BB και μη).

----------


## Acinonyx

Η αρχική υπόθεση είναι λάθος.

Όλη η κουβέντα δεν έχει νόημα αν δεν ξεκαθαριστεί αν οποιαδήποτε ομάδα μπορεί να πάρει αποφάσεις για το AWMN, είτε αυτή είναι ο σύλλογος, είτε είναι η ομάδα BB.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, ούτε ο σύλλογος, ούτε η ομάδα BB μπορεί να εφαρμόσει τις αποφάσεις πάνω στο δίκτυο.

Και όσο μεγαλύτερο γίνεται, τόσο πιό δύσκολο θα είναι. Ας αφήσουμε λοιπόν το AWMN να αυτοοργανώνεται όπως έκανε πάντα.

Κάτι που μπορούμε όμως να κάνουμε είναι να συγκεκριμενοποιήσουμε τους στόχους και τις αρχές μας και να δημιουργήσουμε ομάδες(?), όπου θα μπορεί καθένας να συμμετέχει χωρίς διακρίσεις και χωρίς συνδρομή βέβαια, και να συζητάμε κάθε βδομάδα π.χ. τις κινήσεις που κάνει ο καθένας για να φτάσουμε πιό κοντα σε αυτόν τον στόχο.

ΝΑΙ στην ομάδα BB. Αλλά ΝΑΙ και στην ομάδα Client, στην ομάδα ασύνδετων κλπ κλπ αν όλοι έχουμε κοινους στόχους και αρχές.

Και ΝΑΙ στην ομάδα συλλόγου αν προσγειωθεί και συνεργάζεται με τις υπολοιπες ομάδες αναγνωρίζοντας ότι έχουν όλες ίσα δικαιώματα με αυτή.

Καθένας έχει διάφορους σκοπους στο μυαλό του για το AWMN. Για μένα ο κοινός σκοπός είναι να μαθαίνουμε νέα πράγματα για ότι έχει σχεση με τα ασύρματα δίκτυα και να βοηθάμε κι άλλους να μάθουν. Σε μιά τέτοια ομάδα θα ήθελα να ανήκω.

----------


## papashark

> Για να (ξανα)γραφτώ στο σύλλογο, θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν κάποια εχέγγυα.
> Όπως πχ, να μπορώ να εκφέρω τη γνώμη μου, χωρίς να καπελωθώ από "επίσημο όργανο της ΔΣ", χωρίς να φοβάμαι ότι κάποιος θα με ειρωνευτεί ή θα γελάσει εις βάρος μου, ότι κι αν πω.
> Αυτό το χάλι δεν το έζησες από κοντά, γι αυτό ίσως να συνεχίζεις να πιστεύεις στο θεσμό του Συλλόγου (του συγκεκριμένου, να εξηγούμαστε).


Αχ αυτή η ωραία ΓΣ με τον super duper πρόεδρο, που έλεγε "δεν σου επιτρέπω να μιλήσεις", "δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι έχεις να πεις", "δεν σου επιτρέπω να κάνεις ένσταση", το σύνθημα "προτάσεις έχεις"....

Τι δίκιο που έχετε, αφού δεν μας λιντζάρατε τότε γιατί διαφωνούσαμε και κατακρίναμε την τυφλή υποστήριξη του ΔΣ στο καφριλίκι που έγινε στο ΕΜΠ, πρέπει να αισθανόμαστε χαρούμενοι. 

Απλά θα πρέπει να ξέρουμε ότι στο επόμενο καφριλίκι, πάλι τα ίδια "δημοκρατικά" θα έχουμε....



Acinonyx +++

Aν και φοβάμαι ότι είναι πολύ μπροστά αυτά που λες Βασίλη για να τα εμπεδώσει ο κόσμος....  ::

----------


## argi

Acinonyx... με το μοντελο αυτό δεν μπορούν αποφάσεις για ομάδες παραπάνω απο 3-4 άτομα... Αλλα αυτές πάντα με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο κάπως δουλευαν... Το πρόβλημα είναι στις αποφάσεις που αφορούν πλήθος 2 τάξεις μεγέθους παραπάνω... 

Πάντα το ευκολο ειναι να ειναι κανείς μόνος του... Υπάρχουν όμως και πράγματα που δεν μπορείς να κανεις μονος σου... ούτε σαν άτομο ούτε σαν μικρή παρέα... Αλλά μετά αρχίζουμε να λεμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια... Νομίζω καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ...

@rg!

----------


## MAuVE

> ... ως προς το γεγονός ότι ήταν να γίνει έγινε, τώρα δεν έχει νόημα να το συζητάμε πλέον,....


Και μετά από δύο ποστς κρασάρει το μυαλό του, κάνει hard reset, διαγράφεται ότι έγραψε παραπάνω και ξανα βρίσκει νόημα στο να το συζητάμε :




> Επειδή κάποιοι στραβώσατε με το Δ.Σ. και με τον MAuVE...



Τι του απαντάς ; 

Ν' απαριθμήσω τα ωφέλη από την παράκαμψη των μεσαζόντων, ταξιθετριών, κουκουλοφόρων κλπ;

Να παρατηρήσω ότι η φερόμενη από τους μεσάζοντες σαν απώλεια της εύνοιας των "κολλητών" τους στο ΕΔΕΤ καθόλου δεν εμπόδισε τον πρόεδρο της ΕΕΤΤ να δει πιθανή συνεργασία με θετικό μάτι ;

Και άλλα πολλά εμπρηστή-πυροσβέστη τα οποία επειδή η πλειοψηφία τα αποδέχεται σιωπηρά σαν πραγματικά θ΄αναγκάσει τους γνωστούς κουκουλοφόρους να προσκομίσουν τα ανακυκλωμένα σκουπίδια τους.

Αν υπήρχε εναλλακτική λύση θα σου πρότεινα να σκεφθείς την ακαταλληλότητά σου για moderator και να παραιτηθείς.

Αλλά μετά ποιός θα μπεί έτσι που το έχετε καταντήσει ;

Θ΄αναγκασθήτε να ζητήσετε από τον Στράτο να σας δανείσει τον casper του, πράγμα που θα προκαλέσει την αντίδραση του dti.

Φαύλος κύκλος....

----------


## nvak

> Αχ αυτή η ωραία ΓΣ με τον super duper πρόεδρο, που έλεγε "δεν σου επιτρέπω να μιλήσεις", "δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι έχεις να πεις", "δεν σου επιτρέπω να κάνεις ένσταση", το σύνθημα "προτάσεις έχεις"....


Μόνο που δεν ήταν εκτός θέματος ο πρόεδρος. 
Πράγματι δεν άφηνε κανένα να μιλήσει εκτός θέματος. 
Άφηνε μόνο όσους είχαν να τοποθετηθούν επί συγκεκριμένης πρότασης προς ψηφοφορία ή να υποβάλλουν δική τους.

Παλιά καραβάνα, συνδικαλιστής, που δεν παρασυρόταν με τίποτα για να ξεφύγει απο την διαδικασία.
Κατάφερε όμως τότε, να κόψει το Ιντερνετ του Κλαδάκη  :: 

Μιά φορά ήμουν και εγώ Πρόεδρος, παλιότερα, αλλά όταν είδα τον emel να προεδρεύει, κατάλαβα πόσο άσχετος ήμουν σε αυτά  ::  
Δική μου τακτική ήταν: άστους να σκοτωθούν και να κουραστούν με τα πρώτα θέματα για να υπάρχει υσυχία και ταχύτητα στα επόμενα !! 
Ο άλλος τα προχωρούσε όλα χωρίς να φεύγει απο την ουσία και χωρίς να κουράσει την Γ/Σ.

----------


## Mick Flemm

[quote=MAuVE]


> ... ως προς το γεγονός ότι ήταν να γίνει έγινε, τώρα δεν έχει νόημα να το συζητάμε πλέον,....


Και μετά από δύο ποστς κρασάρει το μυαλό του, κάνει hard reset, διαγράφεται ότι έγραψε παραπάνω και ξανα βρίσκει νόημα στο να το συζητάμε :




> Επειδή κάποιοι στραβώσατε με το Δ.Σ. και με τον MAuVE...



Τι του απαντάς ; 

Ν' απαριθμήσω τα ωφέλη από την παράκαμψη των μεσαζόντων, ταξιθετριών, κουκουλοφόρων κλπ;

Να παρατηρήσω ότι η φερόμενη από τους μεσάζοντες σαν απώλεια της εύνοιας των "κολλητών" τους στο ΕΔΕΤ καθόλου δεν εμπόδισε τον πρόεδρο της ΕΕΤΤ να δει πιθανή συνεργασία με θετικό μάτι ;

Και άλλα πολλά εμπρηστή-πυροσβέστη τα οποία επειδή η πλειοψηφία τα αποδέχεται σιωπηρά σαν πραγματικά θ΄αναγκάσει τους γνωστούς κουκουλοφόρους να προσκομίσουν τα ανακυκλωμένα σκουπίδια τους.

Αν υπήρχε εναλλακτική λύση θα σου πρότεινα να σκεφθείς την ακαταλληλότητά σου για moderator και να παραιτηθείς.

Αλλά μετά ποιός θα μπεί έτσι που το έχετε καταντήσει ;

Θ΄αναγκασθήτε να ζητήσετε από τον Στράτο να σας δανείσει τον casper του, πράγμα που θα προκαλέσει την αντίδραση του dti.

Φαύλος κύκλος....[/quote:6ab02]

και πάλι σε γεγονός αναφέρομαι mauve, άλλο γεγονός, το ότι κάποιοι εκνευρίστηκαν με αυτό που έκανες είναι γεγονός, και πάλι δεν χαρακτηρίζω εσένα, και πάλι δεν χάνεις ευκαιρία να το παίρνεις προσωπικά...

----------


## MAuVE

> και πάλι σε γεγονός αναφέρομαι mauve, άλλο γεγονός, το ότι κάποιοι εκνευρίστηκαν με αυτό που έκανες είναι γεγονός, και πάλι δεν χαρακτηρίζω εσένα, και πάλι δεν χάνεις ευκαιρία να το παίρνεις προσωπικά...


Και εγώ στο γεγονός αναφέρομαι και δεν το παίρνω προσωπικά.

Αν αξίζει να το συζητήσουμε, το συζητάμε ώστε ν΄ακουστούν και οι δύο απόψεις.

Αν όχι, σταμάτα ν΄αναφέρεσαι υπαινικτικά γιατί η δουλειά του moderator δεν είναι αυτή.

Αποφάσισε τελικά : Αξίζει να το συζητήσουμε ή όχι ;

Η απόψή μου είναι ότι το θέμα έχει αρκετά αναλυθεί ώστε ο καθένας να έχει διαμορφώσει προσωπική άποψη. 

Αναψιλάφιση του θέματος, μετά την προσέγγιση σωματείου ΕΕΤΤ, μάλλον με ευννοεί, αλλά υπάρχει κίνδυνος να γεμίσει το forum σκουπίδια.

Στη διάθεσή σου σε κάθε περίπτωση.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
>  και πάλι σε γεγονός αναφέρομαι mauve, άλλο γεγονός, το ότι κάποιοι εκνευρίστηκαν με αυτό που έκανες είναι γεγονός, και πάλι δεν χαρακτηρίζω εσένα, και πάλι δεν χάνεις ευκαιρία να το παίρνεις προσωπικά...
> 
> 
> Και εγώ στο γεγονός αναφέρομαι και δεν το παίρνω προσωπικά.
> 
> Αν αξίζει να το συζητήσουμε, το συζητάμε ώστε ν΄ακουστούν και οι δύο απόψεις.
> 
> ...


Καλώς τότε, δεν θα ξανααναφερθώ στο γεγονός με το πολυτεχνείο κλπ, πάντως δεν είχα πρόθεση να προκαλέσω κανέναν.

----------


## MAuVE

> Καλώς τότε, δεν θα ξανααναφερθώ στο γεγονός με το πολυτεχνείο κλπ, πάντως δεν είχα πρόθεση να προκαλέσω κανέναν.


Τώρα μιλάς σωστά.
_"Κάλιο γαιδουρόδενε παρά γαιδουρογύρευε"_

----------


## tse0123

Κάντε το 'read-only' ρε παιδιά κι έληξε το θέμα..
Αλλιώς είναι αναμενόμενο να γίνεται αφορμή για σχόλια το συγκεκριμένο thread.
περισσότερη διαφάνεια στις διαδικασίες = λιγότερες υποψίες και γκρίνια.  :: 

Ε δε νομίζω πια ο Σύλλογος να έχει κάτι να κρύψει από τους υπόλοιπους!

----------


## papashark

άντε να τελειώνουμε

----------


## The Undertaker

παιδιά, για είμαστε και ειλικρινείς δεν έχω διαβάσει όλες τις δημοσιευσεις σας..ενδεικτικά μόνο για να πάρω το feeling που λέμε.θυμάμαι ότι αυτό το θέμα έχει μουχλιάσει πολύ πριν γραφτώ στο forum....όταν είχα γραφτεί κιόλας είχε γίνει μια συζήτηση κατάκρισης των τότε υπεύθυνων για το πως χειρίζονται το forum, σε ποιους κάνουμε εκδηλώσεις και σε ποιους όχι...δεν με ενδιαφέρει άμμεσα ποιοι είναι στο σύλλογο και πιο όχι αφου οι αρμοδιότητες είναι ανάμεικτες και όλοι "χώνονται" παντού.δεν έχω γραφτεί στον σύλλογο και δεν πρόκεται να φραφτώ ποτέ έτσι όπως πάει.
το θέμα σας δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι για το πως θα φτιάξετε το routing του συλλόγου, το δικό μου, του Χ ή του Δ.θα έπρεπε να είναι το πως θα φτιάξετε από την αρχή μια ενιαία κεντρική διοίκηση του συλλόγου που θα έχει ανθρώπους για κάθε θέση και για κάθε υποχρέωση.Άτομα που θα αλλάζουν κάθε χρόνο.αν φτιαχτεί αυτό, θα φτιαχτεί και η δρομολόγηση και το forum θα ξεμπερδευτεί και οι υπηρεσίες θα ενοποιηθούν με τις άλλες πόλεις.

τις απόψεις μου για τα BB, που πρέπει να συμμετέχουν και άλλα πολλά τις έχω ξαναπεί και δεν θα ξαναμπώ στο κόπο.επικεντρώνεστε πολύ σε πράγματα που δεν θα έπρεπε.θέλετε ομάδα AP, να ρυθμίζει πόσοι πελάτες συνδέονται σε ένα κόμβο και σε τι γεωμετρία βάλτε 1/2 του συλλόγου και 1/2 μη συλλογικούς.Θέλετε ομάδα BB; κάντε μια ολομέλεια των ατόμων που έχουν BB,βάλτε όριο να έρθουν τουλάχιστον οι μισοί και ψηφίστε άτομα που θα κοιτάνε μόνο δρομολόγηση και όχι τα AP ή το internet.

Θέλετε άτομα στο σύλλογο;οικονομική ενίσχυση;
ομαδική παραγγελία εξοπλισμού για client,μίσθωση του εξοπλισμού (κανένα 30άρι ευρά το μήνα)σε άτομα για να δουν τι παίζει στο awmn,αναγκαστική εγραφή για τους μόνιμους πελάτες με παροχή ISDN internet για 20 με 30Ε.δημιουργείστε online shop με εξαρτήματα για pc και routers,logos,t-shirts κτλ.έσοδα υπέρ συλλόγου απο αγορές στο shop το 2 με 3% ας πούμε.
υπάρχουν άνθρωποι με πολύ καλες ιδέες...μην τσακώνεστε και γράφετε ατελείωτα χλμ σε forums!ακούστε τους...

----------


## lambrosk

Αυτό το ξεχάσαμε???  ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αυτό το ξεχάσαμε???


Απόδειξη ότι ήταν απλά θέμα εντυπώσεων...

----------


## sotiris

Δεν το ξεχάσαμε απλά άλλος έχει στο φόρουμ αυτό το μαχαίρι και την πίττα.

Κάποιοι άλλοι είναι βαθιά νυχτωμένοι, και απλά θα προσγειωθούν πολύ άσχημα στην πραγματικότητα.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Αυτό το ξεχάσαμε???  
> 
> 
> Απόδειξη ότι ήταν απλά θέμα εντυπώσεων...


Δηλαδή να μην κάνουμε καμία προσπάθεια για να μην κατηγορηθούμε για δημιουργία εντυπώσεων ... πολλά πράγματα δουλεύουν με την λογική της σκυταλοδρομίας, αναλαμβάνουμε από εκεί που το άφησαν οι προηγούμενοι !!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Όταν κάτι σε ενδιαφέρει πραγματικά δουλεύεις αλλιώς γι αυτό, ποιό πολύ δουλεύεις βασικά και λιγότερο κάνεις προπαγάνδα και γκρίνια.

Αν λοιπόν ενδιέφερε η ομάδα BB κάποιοι θα λαμβάναν την πρωτοβουλία να συντάξουν προτάσεις για τους BB κόμβους π.χ. και σιγά σιγά θα οργανωνόταν κάτι. Αντιθέτως έγινε με φαμφάρες κλπ μια μεγάλη ψηφοφορία για να δείξουμε ποιός έχει το πάνω χέρι κι εκεί έληξε το θέμα. Εν το μεταξύ σε αυτό το thread έκανα ερωτήσεις που ουδέποτε απαντήθηκαν επί της ουσίας αλλά δεν υπήρξε ποτέ ουσία οπότε δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργο.

Είναι διαφορετικό να κάνεις κάτι και να το λες μετά από το να λες κάτι και να μην το κάνεις ποτέ...

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Ναι θέλω την επανασύσταση της ομάδας ΒΒ 63% [ 65 ]
> Όχι δεν θέλω την επανασύσταση της ομάδας ΒB 26% [ 27 ]
> ΔΕ/ΔΑ/Αβραμόπουλος  10% [ 11 ]


Άντε και θέλει το 63% όλου του awmn (λέμε τώρα, αλλά και γιατί όχι; ).

Θα μπορούσαν οι συνεννοήσεις αυτής της ομάδας (είτε για να επανασυσταθεί, είτε για να λειτουργήσει) να εξυπηρετηθούν από αυτό το forum;  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αυτό σου λέω αν ενδιέφερε πραγματικά η ομάδα θα υπήρχε πριν από την ψηφοφορία.

----------


## acoul

> Αυτό σου λέω αν ενδιέφερε πραγματικά η ομάδα θα υπήρχε πριν από την ψηφοφορία.


Η προσπάθεια μετράει και όχι το αποτέλεσμα, όσο για τις φαμφάρες το μόνο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι: αστοχία υλικού και να είσαι καλά για τα καλά σου λόγια !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Η αλλιώς άστοχα υλικά…  ::   :: 
Τόση ώρα ψάχνω αυτό το RMA form και δεν το βρίσκω  ::

----------


## spirosco

Εχει απιστευτη πλακα παντως να παρακολουθει κανεις ποσο ευελικτα την μια μερα διαχωριζουμε το δικτυο απο το forum, και την αλλη μερα ξαφνικα εχουμε το φοβερο 2 σε 1.

Καλο κουραγιο στους εραστες των καλοκαιρινων προβληματισμων  ::  

ΥΓ. αυτο ρημαδι το τζιτζικι με ειχε βαλει σημαδι...δεν εξηγειται διαφορετικα...  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Ναι θέλω την επανασύσταση της ομάδας ΒΒ 63% [ 65 ]
> Όχι δεν θέλω την επανασύσταση της ομάδας ΒB 26% [ 27 ]
> ΔΕ/ΔΑ/Αβραμόπουλος  10% [ 11 ]
> 
> 
> Άντε και θέλει το 63% όλου του awmn (λέμε τώρα, αλλά και γιατί όχι; ).
> 
> * Θα μπορούσαν οι συνεννοήσεις αυτής της ομάδας (είτε για να επανασυσταθεί, είτε για να λειτουργήσει) να εξυπηρετηθούν από αυτό το forum;*


Νομίζω ότι έχει αποδειχτεί πολλάκις στο παρελθόν ότι δεν είναι εφικτή η χρησιμοποίηση του φόρουμ του συλλόγου, για συζητήσεις σχετικά με την ομάδα ΒΒ, την ομάδα voters, και γενικά κάθε ομάδας που θα έχει σαν στόχο να παίρνει αποφάσεις η ίδια για τον εαυτό της.

Eμείς πάντως κάναμε την αρχή της συζήτησης, σχετικά με την ομάδα ΒΒ στο
http://www.5ghz.awmn/viewtopic.php?p=1235#1235
http://www.5ghz.gr/viewtopic.php?p=1235#1235
η συζήτηση και το κάλεσμα είναι για όλους όσους ενδιαφέρονται για το δίκτυο.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Πάλι διχάζεις τον κόσμο...





> η συζήτηση και το κάλεσμα είναι για όλους όσους ενδιαφέρονται για το δίκτυο.



Ενώ ο "κακός σύλλογος" δεν ενδιαφέρεται έτσι ?


ΠΟΤΕ δεν αποτράπηκε τεχνική συζήτηση εδωμέσα (και μην κολλάμε σε μεμονωμένα threads που καταντήσαν flames και κλειδώθηκαν, είναι διαφορετικό το ένα απ' το άλλο), συνεχίστε να το παίζετε "οι κατατρεγμένοι απ' τον σύλλογο" να δούμε που θα καταλήξει η υπόθεση, με φαντάσματα πολεμάτε...

Αλλά τι λέω τώρα, πολιτική θέλετε να κάνετε, δεν είναι τεχνικό το θέμα, να χωρίσουμε την κοινότητα στους συλλογικούς και τους μη-συλλογικούς, στους κατόχους ΒΒ και στους "απλούς" clients κλπ. Αυτά είναι πολύ μακρυά από την δικιά μου φιλοσοφία και δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να αναγνωρίσω οποιαδήποτε εξουσία των BB κόμβων ή οποιασδήποτε ομάδας (και του συλλόγου δηλαδή) στο δίκτυο χωρίς την συγκατάθεση ΌΛΩΝ των χρηστών του.

Παρεπιπτόντως κάποιοι που έχετε φίλτρα στους ΒΒ κόμβους σας (που δήθεν ακολουθείτε το πνεύμα της κοινότητας) θα τα βγάλετε ή θα συνεχίσετε να μας επιβάλετε την άποψή σας ?

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Αυτό σου λέω αν ενδιέφερε πραγματικά η ομάδα θα υπήρχε πριν από την ψηφοφορία.
> 
> 
> Η προσπάθεια μετράει και όχι το αποτέλεσμα, όσο για τις φαμφάρες το μόνο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι: αστοχία υλικού και να είσαι καλά για τα καλά σου λόγια !!


Προσπάθεια για ποιό πράγμα βρε Αλέξανδρε ? Για να καπελώσουν οι BB κόμβοι το δίκτυο με το έτσι θέλω ? πρόσεχε όχι το forum, ΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ, οι τύποι έχουν βάλει φίλτρα στην διερχόμενη κίνηση και μετά το παίζουν και υπερασπιστές της ελεύθερης διακίνησης ιδεών κλπ !!!

Ε όχι να μου λείπουν τέτοιες προσπάθειες, θα προτιμούσα να προσπαθήσουν οι τόσο ενεργοί ΒΒ κομβούχοι να πετάξουν το mikrotik, να βάλουν linux, να διαβάσουν τα ριμάδια τα RFC, να ασχοληθούν λίγο με την δομή του δικτύου και να μην εκπέμπουν όπου θέλουν. Αλλά μάλλον θέλω πολλά και γίνομαι κακός που τα θέλω... Καλύτερα να συζητάμε για καρέκλες, εξουσία και ποιός έχει το πάνω χέρι.

Αυτό που με λυπεί όμως περισσότερο είναι ότι 5-10 άτομα με πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον θα πέσουν στην παγίδα και μετά δεν θα ξέρουν τι τους χτύπισε, θα βλέπετε κάτι "η ομάδα ΒΒ απφάσισε" και θα τρίβετε τα μάτια σας ή κάτι "χχχ ανέκαθεν σε είχα για @@@ (κι ας πίναμε κάποτε μαζί καφέδες)" και θα ψάχνετε να δείτε τι σας χτύπισε. 

Λυπάμαι γιατί πάλι θα απογοητευθεί κόσμος και πάλι ο φαύλος κύκλος θα συνεχίζεται.

Το σταματάω εδώ γιατί παρόλη την τσαντίλα μου θέλω να είμαι αισιοδοξος, θα περιμένω λοιπόν μετά την συνάντηση της ομάδας ΒΒ (η οποία βέβαια δεν πρόκειτα να γίνει στην έδρα του "κακού συλλόγου" γιατί είναι "κακό") την πρώτη της απόφαση και την υλοποίησή της. Μέχρι τότε δεν υπάρχει ομάδα, υπάρχει "προσπάθεια" για κάτι αόριστο που ο καθένας το έχει αντιληφθεί διαφορετικά και νομίζει οτι συμφωνεί με τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## nvak

Σαν ιδέα η ομάδα ΒΒ δεν είναι κάτι κακό. Μην την ταυτίζουμε με πρόσωπα και πολιτικές. Είναι λάθος.

Έχουμε διαπιστώσει ότι δεν υπάρχει συντονισμός στο δίκτυο, ούτε καν στοιχειώδης έλεγχος.
Μιλάμε για αποφάσεις και για επιθυμίες και δεν υπάρχει η απαραίτητη οργάνωση να τις εφαρμόσουμε. 

Η ομάδα ΒΒ δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω απο την αυτοοργάνωση μας σε επίπεδο δικτύου. Πρέπει κάπως να βρούμε τρόπο να εφαρμόζουμε τις αποφάσεις, να προστατευόμαστε απο αυθαιρεσίες και να μειώσουμε στο ελάχιστο τις γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες που απαιτούν τα πλαίσια λειτουργίας ενός σωματείου.

Άποψή μου είναι ότι η ομάδα των ΒΒ κόμβων, πρέπει να υποστηριχθεί απο το Σωματείο με την βοήθεια του forum και της wind. 
Για να έχει νόημα ύπαρξης, πρέπει να συγκεντρώσει την αποδοχή της συντριπτικής πλειοψηφίας των κόμβων.

Οι client ανέκαθεν ήταν εξαρτημένοι απο την πολιτική του εκάστοτε κομβούχου. Αυτό δεν νομίζω να αλλάξει πρός το χειρότερο με την οργάνωση και την θέσπιση κοινών κανόνων απο τους κομβούχους. Περιμένω ότι θα γίνει το αντίθετο.

----------


## acoul

Όσο κυλάει ο χρόνος, βγαίνουν και κάποιες άσπρες τρίχες εδώ και εκεί που λογικά θα έπρεπε να κουβαλάνε και κάποιο ποσό σοφίας μαζί τους, βλέπω μια συμπαθητική προσπάθεια οργάνωσης μέσω του σωματείου όπου παρατηρούμε την εν θερμώ τοποθέτηση απόψεων αλλά και άπειρες αντιπαραθέσεις λόγω κακής επί το πλείστον επικοινωνίας από λίγους που άλλοι έχουν όραμα, ιδέες, απωτέρους σκοπούς, συμφέρον ή και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Η προσπάθεια αυτή είναι αξιέπαινη όπως κάθε προσπάθεια και σε τίποτε δεν θα μπορέσει να βλάψει ή επιβραδύνει την φοβερή ανάπτυξη που έχει το δίκτυο. Αντίθετα είναι ένα πολύ καλό σχολείο που μας μαθαίνει πως θα πρέπει να λειτουργούμε στην πραγματική κοινωνία. Η ιδέα του ανοικτού και ελεύθερου δικτύου είναι απλά φοβερή και κανένας και τίποτε δεν θα μπορέσει να την σταματήσει ή αλλάξει!

Το σωματείο θα μπορούσε να κρατήσει ήπιους τόνους και ενωτικό κλίμα προκειμένου να αποτελέσει βοηθητικό και συμπληρωματικό εργαλείο για την καλύτερη ανάπτυξη του δικτύου. Το δίκτυο όμως ολοένα θα μεγαλώνει, θα απλώνεται και θα γίνεται όλο και καλύτερο με ή χωρίς το σύλλογο, με ή χωρίς σοφούς και σίγουρα χωρίς πατρόνους και διόδια ... Είμαι υπέρ του συλλόγου γιατί είμαι υπέρ της προσπάθειας της οργάνωσης ομαδικού πνεύματος με ίσους όρους για ΟΛΟΥΣ. Για το δίκτυο απλά έχω μείνει καταγοητευμένος με την ιδέα, την υλοποίηση και με χαρά βλέπω ότι ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν μπορεί να σταματήσει την συνεχή ανάπτυξή και εξέλιξή του !!!

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Θα ήταν υπερβολικό εάν ζητούσα ένα καθαρισμό από τα ακατανόητα ή τουλάχιστον ασύνδετα με το θέμα posts;

Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω αυτοσυγκράτηση από όσους βιάζονται να κολλήσουν ταμπέλες.

Γίνεται μια προσπάθεια από κάποιους να παράγουν κάποιο έργο, το οποίο θα εξαρτηθεί από τους ανθρώπους που θα συμμετέχουν. Η πρόσκληση είναι ανοικτή σε όλους για να βοηθήσουν και να αλλάξουν ότι επιθυμούν.

Κανείς δεν πρόκειται να βλάψει τον σύλλογο. Και αν κάποιος έχει αμφιβολία, το κάλεσμα είναι για όλους. Ας λάβει μέρος και με την συμβολή του ας το διασφαλίσει. Ούτε λεφτά ζήτησε κανείς, ούτε την φυσική του παρουσία. Αντίθετα, η ομάδα θα αναγνωρίσει την αναγκαιότητα του συλλόγου (προσωπικά θα το υπερασπιστώ όσο μπορώ) και δεν βλέπω τον λόγο γιατί να μην υπάρχει συνεργασία.

Είναι άλλο ένα project που αφορά όλη την ασύρματη κοινότητα. Δεν είναι ένα software όπως το wind, δεν είναι ένα site όπως το http://www.awmn, είναι η συνεννόηση των κόμβων του backbone για να μπορούν να επιλέγουν το πως θα λειτουργούν, όχι σε ατομική βάση αλλά σε συλλογική.

Αντί να βιαστούν κάποιοι να αρχίσουν πόλεμο, ας βοηθήσουν με την συμμετοχή στη διαμόρφωση των κανόνων της ομάδας αυτής. Διαφορετικά αυτοί θα είναι εκείνοι που βοηθούν αρνητικά και κυνηγούν φαντάσματα.

Οι ισοπεδωτικές απόψεις έχουν κάνει αρκετό κακό έως τώρα στο δίκτυο, και τα αποτελέσματα τα βιώνουμε όλοι.

Ακόμα και για το απλό θέμα χρήσης φίλτρων στη δρομολόγηση, όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω και τη σύνδεση πολλών εταιριών - επιχειρήσεων στο awmn όπως αναφέρω εγώ τώρα και όλους μας απασχολεί, δεν έχουμε καταφέρει σε 3 χρόνια λειτουργίας να έχουμε μια ξεκάθαρη άποψη σχετικά με το τι θέλουμε και τι δεν θέλουμε.

Το awmn έχει γίνει έρμαιο στα χέρια όσων έχουν συμφέρον και όσων ενεργούν με προσωπικά κίνητρα.

Δεν υπάρχει τίποτε πιο άμεσο που πρέπει να γίνει, από το να δημιουργηθεί μια στοιχειώδης δυνατότητα να εκφράζονται οι επιθυμίες των διαχειριστών του backbone και να δημιουργήσουν ΟΛΟΙ αυτοί τους κανόνες του δικτύου.

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω, είναι το γιατί κάποιοι φοβούνται και εμποδίζουν μία οργάνωση που όλοι θα μπορούν να διαμορφώσουν με τη συμμετοχή τους, ακόμα και οι ίδιοι που διαφωνούν.

Γιατί να υπάρχει φόβος προς τους κόμβους του backbone;

Ποιος και γιατί επιθυμεί να μην υπάρχει θέσπιση και έλεγχος κανόνων στο δίκτυο;

Ακόμα και για τα ίδια τα φίλτρα ή τις εταιρίες που έγραψα παραπάνω;

Γιατί το δίκτυο να μην μπορεί να ρυθμίσει τη λειτουργία του με μια συλλογική διαδικασία;

Αν όχι ΟΛΟΙ οι διαχειριστές του backbone, τότε ποιος και πως;

----------


## acoul

Στέλιο πολλές φορές η αναγκαιότητα δημιουργεί από μόνη της πολύ καλύτερα roadmaps από όλους τους σοφούς CEO του κόσμου μαζεμένους σε στρογγυλό τραπέζι με aircondition και πλαστικά evian νεράκια για όλους ... το μόνο που μπορεί να αποτρέψει την όποια οργάνωση είναι η αδιαφορία και ίσως προς τα εκεί να πρέπει να στραφούν τα όποια πυρά  :: 

Η δράση προκαλεί αντίδραση, let it be, οι νόμοι της φύσης είναι πιο σοφοί από των ανθρώπων.

----------


## nvak

> Στέλιο πολλές φορές η αναγκαιότητα δημιουργεί από μόνη της πολύ καλύτερα roadmaps από όλους τους σοφούς CEO του κόσμου μαζεμένους σε στρογγυλό τραπέζι με aircondition και πλαστικά evian νεράκια για όλους ... το μόνο που μπορεί να αποτρέψει την όποια οργάνωση είναι η αδιαφορία και ίσως προς τα εκεί να πρέπει να στραφούν τα όποια πυρά 
> 
> Η δράση προκαλεί αντίδραση, let it be, οι νόμοι της φύσης είναι πιο σοφοί από των ανθρώπων.


Και η αδιαφορία δεδομένο είναι. Βάση αυτής δεν περπατάν τα μεγαλεπίβολα σχέδια. 

Εγώ την οργάνωση των BB την βλέπω περισσότερο σαν προσαρμογή στην πραγματικότητα και την επιθυμία για ελάχιστη συμμετοχή απο την πλειοψηφία.

Ίσως είναι ένα ακόμη αποτυχημένο πείραμα, ίσως είναι αυτό που περιμένουμε, θα δείξει.

Μπορεί κάποιος απο τους ειδήμονες να μας παρουσιάσει κάτι που να αναφέρει ανα πάσα στιγμή τους ενεργούς κόμβους που υπήρχαν στο δίκτυο τα τελευταία 24ωρα ?

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 14:52 Παρ 04 Αυγ 2006
Κάποια άσχετα μεταφέρθηκαν στα off-topic.

----------


## sotiris

> Μπορεί κάποιος απο τους ειδήμονες να μας παρουσιάσει κάτι που να αναφέρει ανα πάσα στιγμή τους ενεργούς κόμβους που υπήρχαν στο δίκτυο τα τελευταία 24ωρα ?


με πολύ μεγάλη ακρίβεια (δεν φαίνονται τα AS που είναι σε κοινό AS)
http://www.cha0s.awmn/backbone.php 
http://www.cha0s.gr/backbone.php

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Θα ήταν υπερβολικό εάν ζητούσα ένα καθαρισμό από τα ακατανόητα ή τουλάχιστον ασύνδετα με το θέμα posts;
> 
> Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω αυτοσυγκράτηση από όσους βιάζονται να κολλήσουν ταμπέλες.
> 
> Γίνεται μια προσπάθεια από κάποιους να παράγουν κάποιο έργο, το οποίο θα εξαρτηθεί από τους ανθρώπους που θα συμμετέχουν. Η πρόσκληση είναι ανοικτή σε όλους για να βοηθήσουν και να αλλάξουν ότι επιθυμούν.


Τα φίλτρα και οι μπηχτές στον σύλλογο είναι παραγωγή έργου ? γιατί μέχρι τώρα από έργο μόνο αυτό έχω δει.




> Κανείς δεν πρόκειται να βλάψει τον σύλλογο. Και αν κάποιος έχει αμφιβολία, το κάλεσμα είναι για όλους. Ας λάβει μέρος και με την συμβολή του ας το διασφαλίσει. Ούτε λεφτά ζήτησε κανείς, ούτε την φυσική του παρουσία. Αντίθετα, η ομάδα θα αναγνωρίσει την αναγκαιότητα του συλλόγου (προσωπικά θα το υπερασπιστώ όσο μπορώ) και δεν βλέπω τον λόγο γιατί να μην υπάρχει συνεργασία.


Βλάπτουν ήδη το δίκτυο, όχι μόνο τον σύλλογο και τα μέλη του και το κάλεσμα δεν είναι για όλους, είναι για τους κατόχους ΒΒ κόμβων. Αν τώρα θες να δεις τι είναι ποιό ακριβό (επιδεί ανέφερες τα χρήματα), ο σύλλογος ή το στήσιμο και η διατήρηση ενός BB κόμβου μάλλον θα καταλήξεις στο δεύτερο (αποκλύεις περισσότερους έτσι). Όσο για το αν η ομάδα ΘΑ αναγνωρίσει την αναγκαιότητα του συλλόγου, μην προκαταβάλεις το αποτέλεσμα. Ούτε εγώ βλέπω τον λόγο να μην υπάρχει συνεργασία, πες μου όμως γιατί υπάρχει άρνηση ακόμα και να γίνει συζήτηση στην έδρα του συλλόγου (που την έχουμε ακριβώς για αυτή τη δουλειά) ? Ποιός αποκλύει την συνεργασία ? Ούτε να τον βλέπουν δεν θέλουν και μιλάμε για συνεργασία ? Οι πόρτες της έδρας είναι ανοιχτές, απλά καλιεργείται ένα κλίμα "χωρίς τον κακό σύλλογο" το οποίο δεν παραπέμπει καθόλου σε λογική συνεργασίας και αντίστοιχο κλίμα δεν καλιεργείται απ' την πλευρά του συλλόγου.




> Είναι άλλο ένα project που αφορά όλη την ασύρματη κοινότητα. Δεν είναι ένα software όπως το wind, δεν είναι ένα site όπως το http://www.awmn, είναι η συνεννόηση των κόμβων του backbone για να μπορούν να επιλέγουν το πως θα λειτουργούν, όχι σε ατομική βάση αλλά σε συλλογική.
> 
> Αντί να βιαστούν κάποιοι να αρχίσουν πόλεμο, ας βοηθήσουν με την συμμετοχή στη διαμόρφωση των κανόνων της ομάδας αυτής. Διαφορετικά αυτοί θα είναι εκείνοι που βοηθούν αρνητικά και κυνηγούν φαντάσματα.
> 
> Οι ισοπεδωτικές απόψεις έχουν κάνει αρκετό κακό έως τώρα στο δίκτυο, και τα αποτελέσματα τα βιώνουμε όλοι.
> 
> Ακόμα και για το απλό θέμα χρήσης φίλτρων στη δρομολόγηση, όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω και τη σύνδεση πολλών εταιριών - επιχειρήσεων στο awmn όπως αναφέρω εγώ τώρα και όλους μας απασχολεί, δεν έχουμε καταφέρει σε 3 χρόνια λειτουργίας να έχουμε μια ξεκάθαρη άποψη σχετικά με το τι θέλουμε και τι δεν θέλουμε.
> 
> Το awmn έχει γίνει έρμαιο στα χέρια όσων έχουν συμφέρον και όσων ενεργούν με προσωπικά κίνητρα.


Θέλετε να γίνει διάλλογος ? Γιατί αποφέυγετε να απαντήσετε σε ερωτήσεις ? Γιατί πάτε σε ξεχωριστό forum λέγοντας ότι σε αυτό δήθεν σας κόβουν χωρίς μάλιστα να το τεκμηριώνετε ? Παρεπιπτόντως είναι 4 τα χρόνια λειτουργείας του δικτύου και απ' τον πρώτο κιόλας χρόνο σε διάφορες μαζώξεις οι τότε ενδιαφερόμενοι (δεν χωριζόμασταν σε ΒΒ και μη ούτε σε συλλογικούς και μη τότε -αργότερα και με πρωτοβουλία των ίδιων ανρθώπων που ανακινούν το θέμα της ομάδας ΒΒ χωριστήκαμε στους "του πυρήνα" και στους μη-) είχαμε αποφασίσει ότι δεν θα αγγίζουμε το διερχόμενο traffic ούτε θα ελέγχουμε ποιός μπαίνει και ποιός βγαίνει απ' το δίκτυο, το δίκτυο λέγαμε είναι ελεύθερο και ασταθές, όποιος γουστάρει συνδέεται, δεν χρειάζεται να μας δώσει λογαριασμό. Λέγαμε ότι σε κάθε ΒΒ κόμβο με AP ένα /26 subnet θα είναι για τον DHCP (αλήθεια πόσοι έχετε ανοιχτό DHCP) για να συνδέεται κόσμος χύμα. Και τότε να φανταστείς είμασταν με τα 5.5Mbit και δεν είχαμε τέτοια κολήματα. Οπότε μην μου λες ότι δεν έχουμε αποφασίσει, απλά δεν στο έχουν πει κι απλά δεν κάτσαμε ποτέ να τα γράψουμε σε κείμενο γιατί θεωρούνταν αυτονόητα (αν δεις μιά απ' τις απαντήσεις που στέλναμε τότε στους ΒΒ κόμβους οι hostmasters θα δεις ότι στο τέλος η προτεινόμενη κατανομή του /24 subnet ήταν αυτή). Σήμερα φαίνεται ότι κάποιοι τα έχουν ξεχάσει, σε αυτούς να αναζητήσεις συμφέροντα και ανάγκη προσωπικής προβολής.




> Δεν υπάρχει τίποτε πιο άμεσο που πρέπει να γίνει, από το να δημιουργηθεί μια στοιχειώδης δυνατότητα να εκφράζονται οι επιθυμίες των διαχειριστών του backbone και να δημιουργήσουν ΟΛΟΙ αυτοί τους κανόνες του δικτύου.
> 
> Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω, είναι το γιατί κάποιοι φοβούνται και εμποδίζουν μία οργάνωση που όλοι θα μπορούν να διαμορφώσουν με τη συμμετοχή τους, ακόμα και οι ίδιοι που διαφωνούν.
> 
> Γιατί να υπάρχει φόβος προς τους κόμβους του backbone;


Οι ΒΒ κόμβοι δεν είναι το δίκτυο ούτε η κοινότητα, έιναι ομάδα ανθρώπων μέσα στην κοινότητα. Ξεκινάω λοιπόν από την αρχή που λέει ότι η εθελοντική προσφορά δεν μετριέται με το κιλό για να σου δείξω ότι είμαστε όλοι ίσοι. Αρα εξ' αρχής μια ομάδα ανθρώπων δεν μπορεί με το έτσι θέλω κι επιδεί θεωρεί ότι είναι η ελίτ ομάδα τελως πάντων να ορίσει τους κανόνες του δικτύου, χωρίς τους clients και όποιον άλλο ενδιαφέρεται να βοηθίσει (υπάρχουν άτομα που προσφέρουν στην κοινότητα και δεν έχουν κόμβο π.χ.). Από αυτό κι αν λάβεις υπόψην σου ότι αρκετοί δεν μπορούν λόγω των συνθηκών να είναι ΒΒ κόμβοι, θα καταλάβεις πόσο κλειστή ομάδα είναι και πόσο ακατάληλη για τον ορισμό κανόνων στο δίκτυο.




> Ποιος και γιατί επιθυμεί να μην υπάρχει θέσπιση και έλεγχος κανόνων στο δίκτυο;
> 
> Ακόμα και για τα ίδια τα φίλτρα ή τις εταιρίες που έγραψα παραπάνω;
> 
> Γιατί το δίκτυο να μην μπορεί να ρυθμίσει τη λειτουργία του με μια συλλογική διαδικασία;
> 
> Αν όχι ΟΛΟΙ οι διαχειριστές του backbone, τότε ποιος και πως;


Έτσι λέγαμε και φτιάξαμε τον σύλλογο που είναι και πολύ ποιό ανοιχτός απ' την "ομάδα ΒΒ", μετά λοιπόν ο έλεγχος αυτός ξέφυγε ή για κάποιους δεν γινόταν αντικειμενικά κλπ και αντι να βοηθίσουν προς το καλύτερο, έβαλαν τα προσωπικά τους και τον εγωισμό τους πάνω από το συλλογικό συμφέρον και πήγαν να φτιάξουν μια άλλη συλλογικότητα για να ελέγχει με τους δικούς τους όρους (η οποία ΠΟΤΕ δεν δούλεψε). Το ίδιο θα γίνει με την ομάδα ΒΒ αν φτιαχτεί να μου το θυμάσαι, θα βγουν κάποιοι πχ. που τώρα έχουν φίλτρα και θα πουν ότι λόγο στις αποφάσεις έχουν π.χ. μόνο οι Αχ κόμβοι και άρα να δημιουργηθεί μια ομάδα Αχ κόμβων να αποφασίζει για την λειτουργία του δικτύου.

Μιας που έχει ξεκινήσει λοιπόν η συζήτηση για πες μου, πώς η ομάδα ΒΒ θα ελέγχει τα μέλη της ? Πώς θα επιβάλει μέτρα ? Θα έχει μήπως κι αυτή μια "κακή" Π.Ε. ? Εδώ σε θέλω και βλέπεις πως είμαι ανοιχτός στον διάλλογο, μόνο σε παρακαλώ να μου απαντήσεις γιατί σε προηγούμενες ερωτήσεις μου δεν έλαβα ουσιαστική απάντηση (και τεκμηρίωσα το γιατί).

----------


## wireless.surfer

Αφού αναφέρεσαι σε μένα *Mick Flemm*, θα σου απαντήσω με όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερη προσοχή.

Κατ’ αρχήν, πιστεύω πως έχεις ειλικρινή πρόθεση να με καταλάβεις και να παραδεχτείς τυχόν παρανοήσεις που μας φέρνουν σε διαφωνία. Αν και δεν είναι απαραίτητο να συμφωνήσουμε, αρκεί να σεβαστεί ο ένας τα δικαιώματα του άλλου. Δεν θα ήθελα όμως να εξελιχθεί η συζήτηση σε προσωπική αντιπαράθεση. Δεν εκπροσωπώ κανένα και μιλάω για τον εαυτό μου.

1) Η ομάδα bb δεν έβαλε και δεν επέτρεψε να μπει φίλτρο στο routing. Αντίθετα, θα είναι ένα από τα θέματα στα οποία θα κληθεί να πάρει θέση.

2) H συνεργασία της ομάδας με τον σύλλογο δεν μπορεί να προηγηθεί της δημιουργίας της. Προσωπικά, θα προτείνω να γίνει μία συνάντηση στην έδρα του συλλόγου. Το κατά πόσον θα γίνει δεκτό, θα εξαρτηθεί από την απήχηση και την τότε σύνθεση. Έλα κι εσύ να πεις τη γνώμη σου, δεν σε αφήσαμε απ’ έξω. Εσύ κι εγώ, δύο ψήφοι.

3) Υπάρχει ήδη η σχετική προϊστορία, σχετικά με το γιατί άλλο forum. Αυτό το πράγμα είναι ίσως το μόνο που δεν περίμενα να ρωτήσει κάποιος που γνωρίζει το τέλος της προηγούμενης προσπάθειας οργάνωσης των bb κόμβων. Το 3 χρόνια μου ξέφυγε, τέσσερα χρόνια λειτουργίας είναι το σωστό, όπως έγραψες. Από τότε μέχρι τώρα, πολλά έχουν αλλάξει. Αν κανείς νομίζει πως οι μαζώξεις μπορούν σήμερα να θεσμοθετήσουν κανόνες ή οι ίδιοι κανόνες που συμφωνήθηκαν πριν από τρία - τέσσερα χρόνια είναι αρκετοί, νομίζω πως κάνει λάθος. Σχετικά με τις αναζητήσεις συμφερόντων και ανάγκες προσωπικής προβολή δεν νομίζω να περιμένεις κάποιο σχόλιο  :: 

4) Συμφωνώ απόλυτα στο ότι οι ΒΒ κόμβοι δεν είναι το δίκτυο ούτε η κοινότητα. Να προσθέσω επίσης πως είναι μόνο κόμβοι backbone και τίποτε άλλο. Στα μεταξύ τους θέματα,  τα δικά τους , θα πρέπει να αποφασίζει ή άλλος ή κανείς; Για τον λόγο αυτό, ας υπάρχει μια διαδικασία συνεννόησης των κόμβων και μόνο, η οποία δεν θα ρυθμίζει τίποτε άλλο από τα δικά της θέματα, για τα οποία ο καθένας σήμερα απλά κάνει ότι του καπνίσει. Δεν θα ασχοληθεί ούτε με την εκπροσώπηση στις αρχές, ούτε με τα εσωτερικά ή εξωτερικά του συλλόγου ή κανενός άλλου, παρά μόνο με τη λειτουργία του backbone. 

To πως και το αν θα γίνουν αυτά, θα εξαρτηθεί από τους συμμετέχοντες. Εάν το δουν οι περισσότεροι θετικά και συμμετάσχουν, είναι νομίζω η καλύτερη εγγύηση για να λειτουργήσει το backbone με διαφανείς και συλλογικές διαδικασίες.

Αν όχι, θα συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί σύμφωνα με το ποιος γνωρίζει ποιον ή ακόμα χειρότερα χωρίς να δίνει κανείς λογαριασμό σε κανένα. Διαλέγουμε και παίρνουμε.

Κλείνοντας, δεν βλέπω καλύτερο τρόπο να εξασφαλιστεί η σωστή λειτουργία της ομάδας αυτής, από το να συμμετάσχει κάποιος στις συζητήσεις της και να επηρεάσει το αποτέλεσμα με την ψήφο του.

Ένας κόμβος, μία ψήφος.

Εκτός εάν δεν προλαβαίνει ή δεν τον ενδιαφέρει. Το backbone όμως θα πρέπει να λειτουργήσει με κανόνες και δεν βλέπω πως αλλιώς μπορεί να γίνει.

Ας συζητήσουμε λοιπόν το πως θα οργανωθεί σωστά η ομάδα bb.

----------


## katsaros_m

κάθε Τετάρτη η λέσχη είναι ανοικτή όταν και αν ενδιαφέρεστε απλά ελατέ να συζητήσουμε κανένας μα κανένας δεν θα έχει και δεν εχει αντηρηση ο σύλλογος είναι ανοικτός και σε προτάσεις και σε ιδέες και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έχει αρνηθεί την διάθεση της έδρας σε κανέναν είτε είναι μέλος είτε όχι άλλωστε το έχει απόδειξη με τα φεστ της κατασκευές, ομάδες εργασίας κλπ παρακαλώ να σταματήσει η αντιπαράθεση συλλογικοί και μη.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο σε εσένα, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν περιμένω από εσένα να απολογηθείς για τις πράξεις άλλων, περιμένω όμως να λάβεις θέση αν συμφωνείς ή όχι.

Παραπάνω ανέφερες ότι "να εκφράζονται οι επιθυμίες των διαχειριστών του backbone και να δημιουργήσουν ΟΛΟΙ αυτοί τους κανόνες *του δικτύου*", χαίρομαι που το διευκρήνησες και επικεντρώθηκες στους ΒΒ κόμβους μόνο αλλά και πάλι η πολιτική δρομολόγησης πχ. παρόλο που η δρομολόγηση γίνεται μόνο από τους ΒΒ κόμβους, είναι θέμα όλων, γι' αυτό εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω πως ο διαχωρισμός των ΒΒ κόμβων απ' το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο και η ανάδειξή τους σε κάτι ιδιαίτερο ή υπεράνω δεν βοηθάει.

Μερικές παρατηρήσεις σχετικά με το τελευταίο σου post:

Η ομάδα ΒΒ δεν υπάρχει, οπότε ας αντιστοιχίσουμε την λεγόμενη ομάδα στους 65 που ψήφισαν την δημιουργία της, μιας κι αυτοί θέλω να ελπίζω ότι σίγουρα εφόσον δημιουργηθεί θα την απαρτίζουν (λέω το ελπίζω γιατί από λόγια όπως μπορείς να διαπιστώσεις και μόνος σου τόσο καιρό σκίζουμε, από έργα όμως όχι). Πάει να ξεκινήσει κάτι λοιπόν από 65 άτομα (ας δεχτώ 65 ΒΒ κόμβους χωρίς αυτό να ισχύει απαραίτητα) για να εκφράζει 400, και ήδη μιλάμε σαν να υπάρχει και να ισχύει. Από τα 65 αυτά άτομα τουλάχιστον 2 (μεταξύ των οποίων και αυτός που ανακίνησε το θέμα και στα δύο fora) έχουν βάλει φίλτρο παραβιάζοντας την αρχή της ελευθερίας στο δίκτυο η οποία υπάρχει και μάλιστα θυμάμαι όταν είχε προκύψει το θέμα με τον vardas που είχε βάλει φίλτρο στον Achille, ότι οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι τότε ήταν κατά των φίλτρων. Από τους 65 σε συζητίσεις έχουν λάβει μέρος το πολύ 10 και σε θέματα δρομολόγισης όπως αυτό που έθεσα δεν έχει λάβει ακόμα θέση κανείς, ούτε στις περισσότερες ερωτήσεις μου έχω λάβει απάντηση. Αρχικά λοιπόν μπορείς να διαπιστώσεις πως μιλάμε για κάτι αόριστο που μάλιστα έχει ξεκινήσει στραβά και ανακινηθεί από άτομα με κακό ιστορικό διχασμού της κοινότητας. Αν δεις δε και πώς ξεκίνησε το θέμα (δες μόνο τις πρώτες 2 γραμμές αυτού του thread να καταλάβεις γιατί μιλάμε) μπορείς να καταλάβεις γιατί έχω αυτή την στάση κι ελπίζω να την κατανοείς.

Προσωπικά έχω κάνει αρκετές προσπάθειες για οργάνωση του BB, όχι παίζοντάς το αρχηγός με την δικιά μου "ομάδα" που ήρθαμε να πάρουμε την πόλη απ' τον κακό σύλλογο κλπ, ούτε project leader αλλά στήνοντας το network monitoring του δικτύου (το nagios) το οποίο απ' την πρώτη στιγμή ήταν ανοιχτό σε όποιον ήθελε να βοηθίσει, χωρίς καμία διάκρηση (και όταν έφυγα για Ηράκλειο, επιδεί όλα είχαν γίνει με ανοιχτές διαδικασίες, το projet συνεχίστηκε από άλλους ανθρώπους και προχώρησε πολύ καλά), κάνωντας install fests, γράφοντας tutorials κλπ και όλα αυτά με ανοιχτές συζητίσεις στο forum. Θα περίμενα λοιπόν απ' τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν όντως ανυσηχίες για το δίκτυο, η λύση των προβλημμάτων αυτών να ξεκινάει με μια πρόταση για την λύση τους ή το άνοιγμα μιας σχετικής συζήτησης με ΟΛΟΥΣ, και τέτοια πρόταση δεν είναι "να φτιάξουμε μια ομάδα να το συζητήσουμε". Επέτρεψέ μου να σου θυμίσω ότι κάποτε ούρλιαζα να κοπούν τα martians κλπ απ' το δίκτυο και να μπει μια τάξη στο traffic χωρίς να φιλτράρουμε τίποτα απ' το διερχόμενο traffic αλλά το traffic από και πρως το τοπικό μας lan (να προστατεύσουμε δηλαδή το δίκτυο από το lan μας) και όχι μόνο δέχτηκα επίθεση, κανείς δεν έκανε τον κόπο να ασχοληθεί με αυτό που πρότεινα.

Όταν ξεκίνησε αυτή η προσπάθεια που λέμε σήμερα awmn, θυμάμαι ότι μιλάγαμε για διάδοση της γνώσης, για ελευθερία και ισοτιμία της έκφρασης, για ελεύθερη μεταφορά πληροφοριών χωρίς νταβατζίδες κλπ. Πες μου λοιπόν πώς αποκλείοντας τους μη-ΒΒ κόμβους από μια οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση ακολουθείς τις παραπάνω αρχές ? Γιατί έτσι ούτε στην διάδοση της γνώσης προχοράς, ούτε στην ανάπτυξη τεχνογνωσίας, ούτε στην ισότιμη κι ελεύθερη έκφραση. Εδώ στο forum ότι συζητάμε για το δίκτυο είναι ανοιχτό σε όλους (κι άσε ορισμένους να λένε, όταν ήταν αυτοί mods τα ίδια και χειρότερα έκαναν, κάποτε μάλιστα ήμουν μαζί τους mod), στο πνεύμα του ανοιχτού κώδικα, όχι στο πνεύμα των κλειστών - ελίτ ομάδων.

Σου είπα παραπάνω ότι θα βλέπεις "η ομάδα ΒΒ αποφάσισε" και θα τρίβεις τα μάτια σου, έχω λόγο που το λέω αυτό, με ενοχλεί να βλέπω 65 άτομα να το παίζουν εκφραστές των 400 ΒΒ κόμβων ενώ οι υπόλοιποι κόμβοι δεν έχουν λάβει καν θέση στο θέμα, αν είναι δηλαδή υπέρ ή κατά, αύριο από αυτούς τους 65 οι 10 που σήμερα συμμετέχουν σε συζητήσεις θα είναι ενεργοί κι από αυτούς οι ίδιοι 5 που κάθε φορά διχάζουν την κοινότητα θα λαμβάνουν τις αποφάσεις και θα τις ανακοινώνουν. Είναι θέμα πολιτικής, όχι ουσίας, θέματα ουσίας είναι τα παρακάτω:

α) Η σωστή δομή του δικτύου.
β) Η χρήση ελεύθερου λογισμικού στους δρομολογητές.
γ) Η τεχνική κατάρτηση των διαχειρηστών BB κόμβων.
δ) Ο πειραματισμός και η παραγωγή συμπερασμάτων για το δίκτυο.
ε) Η προτοβουλίες και το στήσιμο όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερων υπηρεσιών.
ζ) Η διάδοση όλης της τεχνογνωσίας προς την κοινότητα.
η) Η συνεργασία με την κοινότητα διεθνώς.

και τέτοια θέματα δεν έχω δει να ανακινούνται παρά μόνο από 1-2 άτομα στο forum, ούτε από αυτούς που ανακινούν το θέμα της ομάδας ΒΒ, ούτε από αυτούς που βάζουν φίλτρα, ούτε απ' τους 400 BB κόμβους, από μεμονομένα άτομα.

Συνεπώς δεν έχω καμία εμπιστοσύνη σε αυτό το "πράγμα" που πάει να φτιαχτει από 65 για 400 και "για το καλό τους" και έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την λογική μου και την φιλοσοφία μου.

Περιμένω ακόμα να μου απαντήσεις στο ερώτημα πώς πιστεύεις ότι η ομάδα αυτή θα επιβάλει κάτι στα μέλη της όταν έρθει η ώρα. Αν οι 65 αποφασίσουν πώς θα επιβάλουν κάτι στους 400 ή ακόμα κι αν οι 399 αποφασίσουν, πώς θα επιβάλλουν κάτι στον 1 ? Θα τον πετάξουν απ' το δίκτυο ? Θα του βάλουν φίλτρο ? Θα τον βγάλουν απ' την ομάδα ? Έστω ότι αύριο εκεί που όλοι το γυρνάμε σε linux ένας θέλει ντε και καλά να βάλει cisco ή windows ή mikrotik πχ. (και σου λέω όχι από πίσμα, έστω ότι υπάρχουν σημανιτκοί λόγοι), τι θα κάνουμε τότε ? Έστω ότι οι 200κάμποσοι δεν γουστάρουν τους άλλους 200 απ' το δίκτυο τι γίνεται τότε ? Ποιός θα επιβάλει σε ποιόν.

Η έννοια της ισότητας και της ελευθερίας είναι πολύ βασικό κομμάτι της ύπαρξής μας, σκεφτείτε το σοβαρά όταν μπαίνετε σε λογικές "ομάδων" αυτό.

Ας συζητίσουμε λοιπόν το πώς θα οργανωθεί σωστά το δίκτυο κι ας αφήσουμε την ομάδα ΒΒ σε αυτούς που θέλουν να μας διχάζουν στους ΒΒ και μη-ΒΒ.

Υ.Γ. Εγώ είμαι μισο-ΒΒ, έχω BB κόμβο αλλά με 1 interface να δουλεύει και 2 στον αέρα, επίσης λείπω στο Ηράκλειο και τον κόμβο τον διαχειρίζονται άλλοι. Εμένα πού με βάζετε αλήθεια και γιατί ?

----------


## sinonick

το να οργανωθούμε οι ΒΒ κόμβοι γιατί πρέπει να μας διχάζει;
επειδή οι κόμβοι πελάτες μένουν απ' έξω;

δεν καταλαβαίνω κάτι, γιατί πρέπει ο κόμβος-πελάτης να λαμβάνει μέρος στις αποφάσεις του backbone; (δεν λέω να μη λαμβάνει μέρος στη συζήτηση. αυτό ναι)
αφού και να λάβει μέρος σε μία απόφαση, δεν πρόκειται να την εφαρμόσει επειδή απλά δεν είναι μέρος του backbone.
δηλαδή αν το πρόβλημα είναι η διάκριση (που στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου άδικη), γιατί δεν δίνουμε cclass και στους πελάτες; δεν είναι και αυτό μία διάκριση;

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αν είχαν ανάγκη ένα c class μπορούν να το ζητίσουν απ' τον hostmaster, οπότε δεν υπάρχει διάκρηση που λες. Κατά τα άλλα ούτε οι ΒΒ κόμβοι φαίνεται να μπορούν να τηρίσουν τις αποφάσεις που τους αφορούν.

Διάβασες αυτά που έγραψα περί ισότητας και ότι "η προσφορά δεν μετριέται με τι κιλό" ή τα γράφω τσάμπα ?

Οι αποφάσεις για το backbone αφορούν το δίκτυο, άρα και τους clients, ο διαχωρισμός BB - δικτύου είναι το πρόβλημμα, ότι και καλά είναι υπεράνω.

Θες να σου πώ τι είναι άδικο ? Άδικο είναι να θες να κάνεις ΒΒ κόμβο και να μην έχεις θέα, χρήμματα κλπ.

Και τέλος πάντων επιδεί καίγεστε να πάρετε μια απόφαση και να την εκτελέσετε, πάρτε μια απόφαση για όσους δεν έχουν βάλει timers σωστά ή δεν έχουν στήσει σωστά τον κόμβο τους, να δούμε πόσοι θα την υλοποιήσουν.

----------


## sotiris

Άδικο είναι επίσης μια ομάδα 20 ατόμων να αποφασίζουν για όλους, στο σκυλοκαφέ. Αδικία είναι να πέρνονται αποφάσεις στον σύλλογο από άτομα που δεν έχουν καν κόμβο (ρίξε μια ματιά στα μέλη του συλλόγου και θα δεις ότι υπάρχουν και τέτοια μέλη).

Mick Flemm, για άλλη μια φορά οδηγείς τα πράγματα σε αδιέξοδα....μετά ρωτάς πότε,πως και που περιορίστηκε η συζήτηση σε αυτό το φόρουμ σχετικά με την ομάδα ΒΒ.

Δεν θες να παραδεχτείς την αποτυχία του παρόντος σχήματος και έχεις κολλήσει σε ορισμένα θέματα, μπορείς κάλλιστα να γυρίσεις σελίδα και να προχωρήσεις.
Η αποτυχία του παρόντος σχήματος φαίνεται από πολλά πράγματα, ένα από αυτά είναι οι φωνές μέσα στον σύλλογο από άτομα που ήταν τρομερά υπέρ του, ένα άλλο είναι από την στασιμότητα της αύξησης των μελλών όταν οι κόμβοι αυξάνονται γεωμετρικά.

Η αποτυχία προήλθε διότι ο σύλλογος ασχολήθηκε με πράγματα εκτός της αρμοδιότητας του.
Αλλά εδώ δεν θα μιλήσουμε πάλι για τον σύλλογο, εδώ λέμε πως θα αυτοδιαχειριζόμαστε όσοι είμαστε στην ομάδα ΒΒ, είτε υπάρχει ο σύλλογος, είτε όχι.

Σε ενοχλεί που όπως λες 65/400 (πράγμα που δεν είναι αλήθεια) άτομα , με διαφανείς διαδικασιες, θα περνουν αποφάσεις και δεν σε ενοχλεί που τώρα αποφάσεις πέρνουν 20/400 άτομα με όχι διαφανείς διαδικασίες σε καταστάσεις σκλυλοκαφέδων.

Σε ενοχλεί που γίνεται προσπάθεια να οργανωθεί η ομάδα ΒΒ, να αυτοδιαχειρίζεται, να πέρνει αποφάσεις για θέματα που την απασχολούν...και δεν σε ενοχλεί που τώρα η συντριπτική πλειοψηφεία του ΒΒ δεν έχει καν λόγο σε τίποτα.

Ακόμη και οι clients θα έχουν read access στο νέο φόρουμ του ΒΒ, απλά θα έχουν write access σε θέματα που τους απασχολούν, όχι σε θέματα του ΒΒ. Θα τα διαβάζουν όλα όμως...όχι όπως γίνεται τώρα.

Η προσπάθεια έχει σαν στόχο την ένωση του δικτύου, όχι την διάσπαση του.
Για τον λόγο αυτόν είναι ανοικτή πρόσκληση σε όλους...και όταν λέμε ανοικτή με όλη την σημασία της λέξης...όχι ανοικτή μόνο σε μέλη του συλλόγου (που από ότι φαίνεται ούτε εκεί υπάρχει ενότητα).

Ας αφήσουμε ήσυχο τον σύλλογο να ασχοληθεί με ότι θέλει, να κάνει fest,σεμινάρια, παρουσιάσεις, εκπροσωπήσεις στην ΕΕΤΤ, έργα κλπ και να ασχοληθούμε όλοι οι ΒΒ κόμβοι με τα θεματα που μας απασχολούν, με ένα τρόπο γρήγορο, άμεσο, ευέλικτο, διαφανή, χωρίς τους νομικούς περιορισμούς ενός συλλόγου και με πολύ μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή από το παρόν σχήμα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Mick Flemm, για άλλη μια φορά οδηγείς τα πράγματα σε αδιέξοδα....μετά ρωτάς πότε,πως και που περιορίστηκε η συζήτηση σε αυτό το φόρουμ σχετικά με την ομάδα ΒΒ.


Εγώ βλέπω απλά να χώνεις στον σύλλογο, ακόμα και αυτό σου το post λέει γιατί όχι σύλλογος, όχι γιατί ομάδα ΒΒ. Εσύ πολώνεις το κλίμα, εγώ κάνω διάλλογο.

Αφού δεν απαντάς στις ερωτήσεις μου, δεν έχει νόημα να σου απαντάω εγώ αλλά τεσπα...




> Δεν θες να παραδεχτείς την αποτυχία του παρόντος σχήματος και έχεις κολλήσει σε ορισμένα θέματα, μπορείς κάλλιστα να γυρίσεις σελίδα και να προχωρήσεις.
> Η αποτυχία του παρόντος σχήματος φαίνεται από πολλά πράγματα, ένα από αυτά είναι οι φωνές μέσα στον σύλλογο από άτομα που ήταν τρομερά υπέρ του, ένα άλλο είναι από την στασιμότητα της αύξησης των μελλών όταν οι κόμβοι αυξάνονται γεωμετρικά.


Αυτό τι σχέση έχει με την ομάδα ΒΒ ? Όσο για το ενδιαφέρον των ΒΒ κομβούχων είναι μικρό, ακόμα και σε αυτή την ψηφοφορία που δεν ξέρουμε ότι ψήφισαν μόνο ΒΒ κόμβοι.




> Η αποτυχία προήλθε διότι ο σύλλογος ασχολήθηκε με πράγματα εκτός της αρμοδιότητας του.
> Αλλά εδώ δεν θα μιλήσουμε πάλι για τον σύλλογο, εδώ λέμε πως θα αυτοδιαχειριζόμαστε όσοι είμαστε στην ομάδα ΒΒ, είτε υπάρχει ο σύλλογος, είτε όχι.


Τώρα το θυμήθηκες ?




> Σε ενοχλεί που όπως λες 65/400 (πράγμα που δεν είναι αλήθεια) άτομα , με διαφανείς διαδικασιες, θα περνουν αποφάσεις και δεν σε ενοχλεί που τώρα αποφάσεις πέρνουν 20/400 άτομα με όχι διαφανείς διαδικασίες σε καταστάσεις σκλυλοκαφέδων.


και φυσικά επιδεί δεν κρατιέσαι επανέρχεσαι στο χώσιμο στον σύλλογο, 

κατά τα άλλα η ομάδα ΒΒ είναι το θέμα μας...

Προσπερνάω το "σκυλοκαφέ" μιας και είναι προσβλητικό (αλλά τι να λέμε τώρα ε), ο σύλλογος ουδέποτε πήρε απόφαση που να επιρεάζει το δίκτυο περισσότερο από όσο το επιρεάζει ο κάθε χρήστης. Το forum δεν είναι το δίκτυο που να χτυπιέσαι. Σε καλώ να με παραπέμψεις σε απόφαση Γ.Σ. που να επιβάλει κάτι στο δίκτυο, αλλιώς λες ψέματα και το κάνεις και συστηματικά. Εσύ είσαι υπέρ ή κατά των φίλτρων ? ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΦΗΣ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ.




> Σε ενοχλεί που γίνεται προσπάθεια να οργανωθεί η ομάδα ΒΒ, να αυτοδιαχειρίζεται, να πέρνει αποφάσεις για θέματα που την απασχολούν...και δεν σε ενοχλεί που τώρα η συντριπτική πλειοψηφεία του ΒΒ δεν έχει καν λόγο σε τίποτα.


Πώς δεν έχει ρε Sotiris, με δουλεύεις ? Εδώ και τώρα έχει λόγο, απλά δεν κάνει τίποτα ! Ούτε η προηγούμενη ομάδα έκανε και γι' αυτό και έκλεισε. Θέλετε να εκμεταλευτείτε πάλι την κατάσταση για να το παίζετε μετά εκφραστές του δικτύου, πρώτη φορά ειναι ?

Ανέλυσα τι με ενοχλεί, αν έχεις διάθεση να διαβάσεις και να κάνεις διάλλογο, διάβασε παραπάνω




> Ακόμη και οι clients θα έχουν read access στο νέο φόρουμ του ΒΒ, απλά θα έχουν write access σε θέματα που τους απασχολούν, όχι σε θέματα του ΒΒ. Θα τα διαβάζουν όλα όμως...όχι όπως γίνεται τώρα.


Κατά τα άλλα ο σύλλογος έχει κλειστές ενότητες και είναι κακό.


Μας λέτε πως θα είναι, τι θα είναι κλπ, πως θα τα κάνει δεν μας λέτε και αποφεύγετε να απαντήσετε, πολύ σημασία έχω δώσει τελικά, κανονικά πρέπει να το αφήσω να πέσει από μόνο του.
Θα έχει και νέο forum ε ? Για 10 άτομα ?




> Η προσπάθεια έχει σαν στόχο την ένωση του δικτύου, όχι την διάσπαση του.
> Για τον λόγο αυτόν είναι ανοικτή πρόσκληση σε όλους...και όταν λέμε ανοικτή με όλη την σημασία της λέξης...όχι ανοικτή μόνο σε μέλη του συλλόγου (που από ότι φαίνεται ούτε εκεί υπάρχει ενότητα).





> Ας αφήσουμε ήσυχο τον σύλλογο να ασχοληθεί με ότι θέλει, να κάνει fest,σεμινάρια, παρουσιάσεις, εκπροσωπήσεις στην ΕΕΤΤ, έργα κλπ και να ασχοληθούμε όλοι οι ΒΒ κόμβοι με τα θεματα που μας απασχολούν, με ένα τρόπο γρήγορο, άμεσο, ευέλικτο, διαφανή, χωρίς τους νομικούς περιορισμούς ενός συλλόγου και με πολύ μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή από το παρόν σχήμα.

----------


## nvak

> Οι αποφάσεις για το backbone αφορούν το δίκτυο, άρα και τους clients, ο διαχωρισμός BB - δικτύου είναι το πρόβλημμα, ότι και καλά είναι υπεράνω.


Το ξανάγραψα. Αυτή την στιγμή οι client εξαρτώνται απο την προσωπική πολιτική του κομβούχου τους. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τους βλάψει η οργάνωση των κομβούχων.




> Και τέλος πάντων επιδεί καίγεστε να πάρετε μια απόφαση και να την εκτελέσετε, πάρτε μια απόφαση για όσους δεν έχουν βάλει timers σωστά ή δεν έχουν στήσει σωστά τον κόμβο τους, να δούμε πόσοι θα την υλοποιήσουν.


Δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα. Για να υπάρξει έλεγχος και συμμόρφωση με τις αποφάσεις χρειάζεται να γίνουν πολλά ακόμη. Μία ιδέα είναι τα παρακάτω που έγραψα αλλού:



> Είναι ουτοπικό να περιμένουμε ότι όλοι οι κομβούχοι θα θελήσουν να ενταχθούν και να υπακούουν στις κοινές αποφάσεις της ομάδας των ΒΒ κόμβων.
> 
> Για να έχει νόημα ύπαρξης η ομάδα, πρέπει να ορίσει τις διαδικασίες οργάνωσής της, ελέγχου ότι τα μέλη της εξακολουθούν να πληρούν τις προυποθέσεις ένταξης σ' αυτή, και *να υπάρχει στοιχειώδης τρόπος επιβολής των κοινών αποφάσεων, τουλάχιστον στα μέλη*.
> 
> Εύλογα κάποιος θα αναρωτηθεί ποιά είναι η διαφορά απο το υπάρχον Σωματείο. Πιστεύω αρκετές. Τουλάχιστον οι κάτωθι:
> - Μέλη είναι μόνο οι ενεργοί κόμβοι
> - Δεν έχει ανάγκη επίσημης οργάνωσης με πρωτοδικία δικηγόρους κλπ
> - Δεν υπάρχει η ανάγκη φυσικής παρουσίας στη λήψη των αποφάσεων
> - Θα υπάρχουν τρόποι επιβολής των κοινών αποφάσεων
> ...


Για να υλοποιηθούν τα παραπάνω χρειάζεται δουλειά και θέληση. Δεν αρκούν μερικές ψηφοφορίες. 
Το σωματείο πρέπει να βοηθήσει. Δεν πρέπει να το δεί ανταγωνιστικά.
Αν μη τι άλλο θα έχουμε διαδικασίες και εργαλεία να εντοπίζουμε τα προβλήματα στην δρομολόγηση και δεν θα υποπτευόμαστε το γείτονα σε κάθε πρόβλημα που μας παρουσιάζεται. 
Λιγότερες κόντρες, περισσότερη εμπιστοσύνη.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μα το σωματείο ΔΕΝ το βλέπει ανταγωνιστικά, ίσα ίσα που είχαμε πει και για δόκιμα μέλη κλπ. Άλλοι χώνουν στον σύλλογο.




> Το ξανάγραψα. Αυτή την στιγμή οι client εξαρτώνται απο την προσωπική πολιτική του κομβούχου τους. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τους βλάψει η οργάνωση των κομβούχων.


Δηλαδή είναι καλό αυτό ? Δεν πρέπει να έχουν λόγο και οι clients ή πρέπει παθητικά να δέχονται τα βίτσια του κάθε κομβούχου ?

----------


## sinonick

σημασία έχει να το δούμε ζεστά το θέμα και όχι με μισό μάτι
αυτό που λέμε ομάδα ΒΒ κατ' εμέ είναι μία προσπάθεια να οργανωθεί καλύτερα η υλική πλευρά του δικτύου μας. δηλαδή τα links και το routing και τίποτε άλλο
για το AP αποφασίζει ο ίδιος ο κομβούχος και κανείς άλλος (άσχετα αν υπάρχουν κάποιες κοινές πρακτικές που το κάνουν να μοιάζει τυπικό και κοινό για όλους)
να αποφασίζουμε όλοι ισότημα για αυτό που μας επηρρεάζει και όχι για αυτό που μας αφορά ή έστω νομίζουμε ότι μας αφορά.
και πάνω από όλα με σεβασμό
η ελευθερία μας ξεκινάει εκεί που τελειώνει η ελευθερία του άλλου

δώστε βάση στο παρακάτω είναι όλη η ουσία αυτού που προσπαθώ να πω:
δεν μπορώ να πάρω μία απόφαση που σε επηρρεάζει χωρίς να σου δώσω το δικαίωμα να πάρεις μέρος
όπως επίσης:
δεν μπορείς να πάρεις μία απόφαση που σε αφορά αλλά επηρρεάζει εμένα

αυτός είναι ο λόγος που πιστεύω πως δεν πρέπει οι πελάτες να λαμβάνουν μέρος στις αποφάσεις του backbone

----------


## Mick Flemm

> δώστε βάση στο παρακάτω είναι όλη η ουσία αυτού που προσπαθώ να πω:
> δεν μπορώ να πάρω μία απόφαση που σε επηρρεάζει χωρίς να σου δώσω το δικαίωμα να πάρεις μέρος


+++




> όπως επίσης:
> δεν μπορείς να πάρεις μία απόφαση που σε αφορά αλλά επηρρεάζει εμένα


Ακριβώς μια απόφαση που θα πάρουν οι ΒΒ κόμβοι για την δρομολόγηση τους αφορά αλλά επιρεάζει και τους clients, εδώ αντιφάσκεις  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Επιδεί το έχετε ψιλοπαρεξηγίσει, δεν κατακρίνω το θέμα επιδεί θα μείνουν απ' έξω οι clients, το κατακρίνω επιδεί διαχωρίζει το δίκτυο σε ΒΒ κόμβους και Clients, είναι πολύ ποιό χοντρό. Θέλετε να κάνουμε μια ομάδα δικτύου ? Μέσα ! Αλλά τέτοια ομάδα υπάρχει ήδη, είμαστε όλοι εμείς.

----------


## nvak

> Επιδεί το έχετε ψιλοπαρεξηγίσει, δεν κατακρίνω το θέμα επιδεί θα μείνουν απ' έξω οι clients, το κατακρίνω επιδεί διαχωρίζει το δίκτυο σε ΒΒ κόμβους και Clients, είναι πολύ ποιό χοντρό. Θέλετε να κάνουμε μια ομάδα δικτύου ? Μέσα ! Αλλά τέτοια ομάδα υπάρχει ήδη, είμαστε όλοι εμείς.


Αφού οι client μπορούν να γραφούν στο Σωματείο να συμμετέχουν σε ομάδες να έχουν υπηρεσίες κλπ. Τους ενδιαφέρει πώς θα παίζει το BGP ?
Σίγουρα το Σωματείο αποτελείται σε ποσοστό πάνω απο 90% απο κομβούχους. Έχει όμως τους κομβούχους που έδειξαν κάποιο μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον για τα κοινά. 
Απαιτεί χρόνο για να είναι κάποιος ενεργό μέλλος και πολλοί δεν τον έχουν.
Μην επικεντρώνεσαι στους 10 -15 ενεργούς μεν (διαφωνούντες, παρεξηγημένους κλπ) που απέχουν απο το σωματείο στα λόγια, ενώ το παρακολουθούν στενα.

----------


## btriad

Για να καταλάβω και εγώ σαν απλός κομβούχος, οι αποφάσεις που θα λαμβάνει αυτή η ομάδα ΒΒ λαμβάνονται αυτή τη στιγμή από τον σύλλογο ή από κάποια άλλη ομάδα;

----------


## sinonick

τελικά όντως αντίφαξα (κανείς φιλόλογος κοντά; )
θα το ξαναπω με άλλα λόγια:

α)πρέπει όλοι ανεξαιρέτως όσοι αποτελούν το ΒΒ να παίρνουν αποφάσεις για αυτό ισότημα (πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει τώρα)
β)δεν μπορεί ο πελατοκομβούχος να αποφασίζει για τη μοίρα του backbone τη στιγμή που εγώ (ο ΒΒκομβούχος) είμαι υπεύθυνος για αυτό

οι ίδιοι οι χρήστες δεν επηρρεάζονται από το backbone περισσότερο από μία μικρή διαφορά στη ταχύτητα και ίσως λίγο μεγαλύτερο downtime στην περίπτωση που συμβεί κάτι
το ίδιο το backbone και η λειτουργία του επηρρεάζεται άμεσα όμως από αυτούς που το αποτελούν και το αντίστροφο
φυσικά δεν θέλω να κάνω διάκριση όμως η διάκριση υπάρχει χωρίς να το θέλουμε γιατί αυτοί που αποτελούν το backbone μία από τις δουλειές τους είναι η συνεπής λειτουργία του
δεν είναι όμως δουλειά του πελάτη (άσχετα αν τελικά τον επηρρεάζει ή όχι)
ο πελάτης έρχεται σε συνεννόηση με τον ΒΒ και συνδέεται. εκεί τελειώνει το δικό του βάσανο

το θέμα είναι να καταλήξουμε ποιος θέλουμε τελικά να αποφασίζει για το δίκτυο.
ειλικρινά εγώ δεν θέλω να αποφασίζει ο σύλλογος, θέλω να αποφασίζουν οι χρήστες.
οι ΒΒκομβούχοι για το backbone (τα links και το routing) και το σύνολο των χρηστών για όλα τα υπόλοιπα
η δουλειά του συλλόγου φυσικά είναι να εξυπηρετεί το δίκτυο στο σύνολό του και όχι να αποφασίζει για αυτό (η ταπεινή μου άποψη)

@btriad δεν έχω ιδέα ποιος λαμβάνει αποφάσεις για το backbone αυτή τη στιγμή. σίγουρα δεν λαμβάνει την απόφαση όμως το σύνολο των BBκόμβων

----------


## sotiris

> Για να καταλάβω και εγώ σαν απλός κομβούχος, οι αποφάσεις που θα λαμβάνει αυτή η ομάδα ΒΒ λαμβάνονται αυτή τη στιγμή από τον σύλλογο ή από κάποια άλλη ομάδα;


Λαμβάνονται από τον σύλλογο.
Ο σύλλογος αποφασίζει ( ή τουλάχιστον έτσι γινόταν παλιότερα), μέσα από συζητήσεις που γίνονται στο κλειστό τμήμα του φόρουμ του (συμμετοχή 50 ατόμων μεσοσταθμικά), μέσα από τις μαζώξεις του ΔΣ του συλλόγου (συμμετοχή 3 ατόμων μεσοσταθμικά) και μέσα από 2-3 ΓΣ που γίνονται τον χρόνο (συμμετοχή 30 ατόμων μεσοσταθμικά).

Και εδώ προκύπτει το εξής:
Στον σύλλογο μετέχει μικρό τμήμα του ΒΒ, πελάτες, ασύνδετοι, κλπ, όλοι αυτοί αποφασίζουν και για τους υπόλοιπους, που απλά τους ανακοινώνονται οι τελεσίδικες αποφάσεις.
Εάν αρέσουν και στους υπόλοιπους όλα προχωράνε καλά, εάν δεν αρέσουν αρχίζουν οι τσακωμοί. Αυτό δεν θα γινότανε εάν τις όποιες αποφάσεις για το ΒΒ τις έπερνε το ίδιο το ΒΒ, γιατί πολύ απλά θα υπήρχε αφενός μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή και αφετέρου διαφανείς και ανοικτές διαδικασίες.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από btriad
> 
> Για να καταλάβω και εγώ σαν απλός κομβούχος, οι αποφάσεις που θα λαμβάνει αυτή η ομάδα ΒΒ λαμβάνονται αυτή τη στιγμή από τον σύλλογο ή από κάποια άλλη ομάδα;
> 
> 
> Λαμβάνονται από τον σύλλογο.
> Ο σύλλογος αποφασίζει ( ή τουλάχιστον έτσι γινόταν παλιότερα), μέσα από συζητήσεις που γίνονται στο κλειστό τμήμα του φόρουμ του (συμμετοχή 50 ατόμων μεσοσταθμικά), μέσα από τις μαζώξεις του ΔΣ του συλλόγου (συμμετοχή 3 ατόμων μεσοσταθμικά) και μέσα από 2-3 ΓΣ που γίνονται τον χρόνο (συμμετοχή 30 ατόμων μεσοσταθμικά).
> 
> Και εδώ προκύπτει το εξής:
> ...



Συνεχίζεις να λες ψέματα, ο σύλλογος αποφασίζει για τα μέλη του όχι για το δίκτυο, σταμάτα να διαδίδεις με τέτοιο ζήλο ανακρίβειες, σε προκαλώ για πολλοστή φορά να μας παραπέμψεις σε απόφαση Γ.Σ. ή Δ.Σ. που να επέβαλε κάτι στο δίκτυο.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Επιδεί το έχετε ψιλοπαρεξηγίσει, δεν κατακρίνω το θέμα επιδεί θα μείνουν απ' έξω οι clients, το κατακρίνω επιδεί διαχωρίζει το δίκτυο σε ΒΒ κόμβους και Clients, είναι πολύ ποιό χοντρό. Θέλετε να κάνουμε μια ομάδα δικτύου ? Μέσα ! Αλλά τέτοια ομάδα υπάρχει ήδη, είμαστε όλοι εμείς.
> 
> 
> Αφού οι client μπορούν να γραφούν στο Σωματείο να συμμετέχουν σε ομάδες να έχουν υπηρεσίες κλπ. Τους ενδιαφέρει πώς θα παίζει το BGP ?


Δεν θα 'πρεπε ? Και μιλώντας για δρομολόγηση δεν μιλάω τόσο για τα τεχνικά θέματα όσο για θέματα πολιτικής, τι περνάει δηλαδή απ' το δίκτυο (ή μάλλον πώς περνάει γιατί έχουμε πει ότι περνάνε τα πάντα).

----------


## Mick Flemm

> τελικά όντως αντίφαξα (κανείς φιλόλογος κοντά; )
> θα το ξαναπω με άλλα λόγια:
> 
> α)πρέπει όλοι ανεξαιρέτως όσοι αποτελούν το ΒΒ να παίρνουν αποφάσεις για αυτό ισότημα (πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει τώρα)
> β)δεν μπορεί ο πελατοκομβούχος να αποφασίζει για τη μοίρα του backbone τη στιγμή που εγώ (ο ΒΒκομβούχος) είμαι υπεύθυνος για αυτό


Όλοι είμαστε υπεύθηνοι για το δίκτυο, απ' τον πελατοκόμβο που πρέπει να προσέχει τι στέλνει μέσα στο δίκτυο, μέχρι τον ΒΒ κόμβο που το δρομολογεί. Για εξήγησέ μου γιατί δεν παίρνουν οι ΒΒ κόμβοι αποφάσεις ισότιμα ? Μήπως δεν παίρνουν γενικώς αποφάσεις ? Μήπως γενικώς ΔΕΝ ενδιαφέρονται ? Η ομάδα ΒΒ για την οποία έχουν λάβει θέση μόνο 65 άτομα και συζητάνε μόνο 10 θα λύσει πιστεύεις το πρόβλημμα ή κάποια άμεση πρωτοβουλία ?




> οι ίδιοι οι χρήστες δεν επηρρεάζονται από το backbone περισσότερο από μία μικρή διαφορά στη ταχύτητα και ίσως λίγο μεγαλύτερο downtime στην περίπτωση που συμβεί κάτι
> το ίδιο το backbone και η λειτουργία του επηρρεάζεται άμεσα όμως από αυτούς που το αποτελούν και το αντίστροφο
> φυσικά δεν θέλω να κάνω διάκριση όμως η διάκριση υπάρχει χωρίς να το θέλουμε γιατί αυτοί που αποτελούν το backbone μία από τις δουλειές τους είναι η συνεπής λειτουργία του
> δεν είναι όμως δουλειά του πελάτη (άσχετα αν τελικά τον επηρρεάζει ή όχι)
> ο πελάτης έρχεται σε συνεννόηση με τον ΒΒ και συνδέεται. εκεί τελειώνει το δικό του βάσανο


Το backbone δεν περιορίζεται στα τεχνικά θέματα που αν θες τη γνώμη μου είναι βλακεία να κόψεις οποιονδήποτε από τη συζήτηση, όλοι μπορούν να προσφέρουν με τις γνώσεις τους, δεν σημαίνει κάτι αν είσαι ή όχι BB, αυτό λέω τόση ώρα, αν έχεις όρεξη να προσφέρεις και να ασχοληθείς έχει σημασία και πραγματικά με εξοργίζει το γεγονός να θέλετε να κόψετε όλους όσους δεν ανήκουν στο ΒΒ ακόμα κι αν αυτοί έχουν να προσφέρουν κάτι.




> το θέμα είναι να καταλήξουμε ποιος θέλουμε τελικά να αποφασίζει για το δίκτυο.
> ειλικρινά εγώ δεν θέλω να αποφασίζει ο σύλλογος, θέλω να αποφασίζουν οι χρήστες.
> οι ΒΒκομβούχοι για το backbone (τα links και το routing) και το σύνολο των χρηστών για όλα τα υπόλοιπα
> η δουλειά του συλλόγου φυσικά είναι να εξυπηρετεί το δίκτυο στο σύνολό του και όχι να αποφασίζει για αυτό (η ταπεινή μου άποψη)


ΠΟΤΕ Ο ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ?????????????????????????

ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΛΕΟΝ !!!

Θέλεις να αποφασίζουν οι χρήστες (και συμφωνώ μαζί σου, οι χρήστες όχι οι ΒΒ κόμβοι αποκλειστικά), ορίστε λοιπόν ας αποφασίσουμε αν θέλουμε τα φίλτρα ή όχι.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Mick, με ρώτησες:




> Περιμένω ακόμα να μου απαντήσεις στο ερώτημα πώς πιστεύεις ότι η ομάδα αυτή θα επιβάλει κάτι στα μέλη της όταν έρθει η ώρα. Αν οι 65 αποφασίσουν πώς θα επιβάλουν κάτι στους 400 ή ακόμα κι αν οι 399 αποφασίσουν, πώς θα επιβάλλουν κάτι στον 1 ? Θα τον πετάξουν απ' το δίκτυο ? Θα του βάλουν φίλτρο ? Θα τον βγάλουν απ' την ομάδα ? Έστω ότι αύριο εκεί που όλοι το γυρνάμε σε linux ένας θέλει ντε και καλά να βάλει cisco ή windows ή mikrotik πχ. (και σου λέω όχι από πίσμα, έστω ότι υπάρχουν σημανιτκοί λόγοι), τι θα κάνουμε τότε ? Έστω ότι οι 200κάμποσοι δεν γουστάρουν τους άλλους 200 απ' το δίκτυο τι γίνεται τότε ? Ποιός θα επιβάλει σε ποιόν.


Η απάντησή μου είναι η εξής: Αυτό που ρωτάς είναι ένα από τα πράγματα που θα συζητηθούν. Αναρωτήθηκες μήπως η ερώτησή σου αυτή είναι πολύ πρώιμη για να απαντηθεί;

Θα μπορούσα με τη σειρά μου να ζητήσω την απάντησή σου σε μερικές ερωτήσεις;

1) Με ποια διαδικασία σήμερα μπορεί να γίνει επιλογή πρωτοκόλλου δρομολόγησης;

2) Με ποια διαδικασία σήμερα εξασφαλίζεται πως το backbone λειτουργεί με συγκεκριμένους κανόνες και η χρήση του είναι μέσα στα πλαίσια της γνώμης της πλειοψηφίας;

3) Ο client πως εξασφαλίζεται σήμερα από τυχόν αυθαιρεσίες;

4) Τελικά, οι 63 που ψήφισαν θετικά είναι μια φωνή που δεν λεει τίποτα, ενώ το σωστό είναι να μην γίνει τίποτα, όπως προτείνουν οι 27 που εκφράστηκαν αρνητικά;  ::  

Σε παρακαλώ πολύ για μία απάντηση.

Γενικά τώρα:

Πολλοί φωνάζουν πως δεν γίνεται δουλειά.

Πάει να αρχίσει κάτι που θα αφορά μόνο το backbone και γι' αυτό θα ψηφίζει μόνο το backbone. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι θα μπορούν να διαβάσουν τις συζητήσεις και να γράφουν σε ειδικές ενότητες, χωρίς να λαμβάνουν αυτό το μήνυμα:


```
Συγγνώμη αλλά μόνο οι χρήστες με δικαίωμα ειδικής πρόσβασης μπορούν να διαβάσουν τα μηνύματα σ' αυτή την Δ.Συζήτηση
```

Αντί να πει κάποιος μπράβο που πάει να μπει μια τάξη σε ένα backbone που είναι στον αέρα, απομένει να ακούσουμε πως από την οργάνωση προτιμώ το τίποτα.

Όσο για τους clients, ειλικρινά μακάρι να τους έβλεπα οργανωμένους και το πιο πιθανό είναι πως στην ίδια οργάνωση θα ενταχθούν και αυτοί. Δεν είπε κανείς όχι. Απλά άλλο client και άλλο bb. Άλλο ένωση μηχανικών αεροσκαφών και άλλο ένωση ιπταμένων φροντιστών.

Κλείνοντας, να εκφράσω την απογοήτευσή μου όταν βλέπω τέτοια δυσπιστία προς τους διαχειριστές backbone σχετικά με το τι μπορεί να αποφασίσει η πλειοψηφία τους.

Δεν είναι ανύπαρκτοι, ούτε χθεσινοί.

Τα μειωτικά σχόλια προς τα κίνητρα των διαχειριστών του backbone που συμφωνούν με την συζήτηση οποιασδήποτε οργάνωσής τους, με προσβάλουν προσωπικά αλλά προσβάλουν και το ίδιο το δίκτυο. Ας μείνουν τα προσωπικά απ' έξω. Κανείς δεν χρειάζεται δημαγώγηση.

Ας αφήσουμε τη γνώμη μας να συγκριθεί με εκείνη της πλειοψηφίας, δίνοντας στους ενδιαφερόμενους το βήμα και τη δυνατότητα να συμμετάσχουν στις αποφάσεις για τα θέματα του backbone, πράγμα που με τα σημερινά μέσα, απλά δεν μπορεί να γίνει.

Μόνο μαγειρευτά ότι γίνει και το μάθουμε συνήθως τελευταίοι.  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Mick, με ρώτησες:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Περιμένω ακόμα να μου απαντήσεις στο ερώτημα πώς πιστεύεις ότι η ομάδα αυτή θα επιβάλει κάτι στα μέλη της όταν έρθει η ώρα. Αν οι 65 αποφασίσουν πώς θα επιβάλουν κάτι στους 400 ή ακόμα κι αν οι 399 αποφασίσουν, πώς θα επιβάλλουν κάτι στον 1 ? Θα τον πετάξουν απ' το δίκτυο ? Θα του βάλουν φίλτρο ? Θα τον βγάλουν απ' την ομάδα ? Έστω ότι αύριο εκεί που όλοι το γυρνάμε σε linux ένας θέλει ντε και καλά να βάλει cisco ή windows ή mikrotik πχ. (και σου λέω όχι από πίσμα, έστω ότι υπάρχουν σημανιτκοί λόγοι), τι θα κάνουμε τότε ? Έστω ότι οι 200κάμποσοι δεν γουστάρουν τους άλλους 200 απ' το δίκτυο τι γίνεται τότε ? Ποιός θα επιβάλει σε ποιόν.
> 
> 
> Η απάντησή μου είναι η εξής: Αυτό που ρωτάς είναι ένα από τα πράγματα που θα συζητηθούν. Αναρωτήθηκες μήπως η ερώτησή σου αυτή είναι πολύ πρώιμη για να απαντηθεί;


Είναι η ποιό βασική ερώτηση, εσύ δεν έχεις άποψη για το θέμα ? Δεν ζήτησα το πόρισμα της ομάδας, την άποψή σου ρώτησα.




> Θα μπορούσα με τη σειρά μου να ζητήσω την απάντησή σου σε μερικές ερωτήσεις;
> 
> 1) Με ποια διαδικασία σήμερα μπορεί να γίνει επιλογή πρωτοκόλλου δρομολόγησης;


Όπως άλλαξε το RIP σε OSPF και το OSPF σε BGP, μέσω συζήτησης στο forum και οργάνωσης σε τοπικό και κατόπιν μεγαλύτερο επίπεδο. Δεν χρειάστηκε καμία ομάδα, ούτε καν η ομάδα routing που υπήρχε και ήταν ορισμένη. Οι χρήστες όπως λες πήραν την πρωτοβουλία (που λέω εγώ) και από την πρωτοβουλία των χρηστών έγινε ότι έγινε, όχι από την τότε "υπεύθηνη ομάδα".




> 2) Με ποια διαδικασία σήμερα εξασφαλίζεται πως το backbone λειτουργεί με συγκεκριμένους κανόνες και η χρήση του είναι μέσα στα πλαίσια της γνώμης της πλειοψηφίας;


Δεν εξασφαλίζεται, το ίδιο πράγμα σε ρώτησα κι εγώ, πώς νομίζεις εσύ ότι μια ομάδα μπορεί να επιβάλει κάτι στα μέλη της (οποιαδήποτε ομάδα). Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω πως μόνο η κοινότητα μπορεί να επιβάλει κάτι κι αν θες μπορώ να στο αναλύσω περισσότερο.




> 3) Ο client πως εξασφαλίζεται σήμερα από τυχόν αυθαιρεσίες;


Ανοίγει μια ενότητα στο forum και το συζητάει με τους υπόλοιπους, τότε όλοι μαζί συζητάμε το πρόβλημμα. Ευτυχώς δεν έχει προκύψει κάτι ιδιαίτερο, στο παρελθόν όμως έχουν γίνει τέτοιες συζητίσεις και μπορείς να δεις και στο forum πως το θέμα λύθηκε απ' την κοινότητα, από όλους μαζί δηλαδή. Ούτε εκεί χρειάστηκε κάποια ομάδα στην οποία να πρέπει να αποπέμψουμε τον κομβούχο ή τον client.




> 4) Τελικά, οι 63 που ψήφισαν θετικά είναι μια φωνή που δεν λεει τίποτα, ενώ το σωστό είναι να μην γίνει τίποτα, όπως προτείνουν οι 27 που εκφράστηκαν αρνητικά;


Από που συμπεραίνεις ότι όσοι τοποθετηθήκαμε αρνητικά στην επαναλειτουργία της ομάδας ΒΒ πιστεύουμε ότι είναι σωστό να μην γίνει τίποτα ? Τουλάχιστον άστοχο από μέρους σου.




> Σε παρακαλώ πολύ για μία απάντηση.
> 
> Γενικά τώρα:
> 
> Πολλοί φωνάζουν πως δεν γίνεται δουλειά.
> 
> Πάει να αρχίσει κάτι που θα αφορά μόνο το backbone και γι' αυτό θα ψηφίζει μόνο το backbone.


Όλα μας αφορούν όλους, δεν κατάλαβα δηλαδή τι αφορά μόνο το Backbone και όχι τους υπόλοιπους ? Τι πιστεύετε αλήθεια για τους clients ή τους ασύνδετους που βοηθάνε όπως μπορούν ? Τι έχεις να πεις σε κάποιον που βοηθάει με πολούς τρόπους το δίκτυο αλλά για ΧΥΖ λόγους δεν είναι ΒΒ κόμβος ? "Συγνώμη δεν ανήκεις στην ομάδα ΒΒ" ?

Νομίζεις ότι οι κάτοχοι ΒΒ είναι υπεράνω ?




> Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι θα μπορούν να διαβάσουν τις συζητήσεις και να γράφουν σε ειδικές ενότητες, χωρίς να λαμβάνουν αυτό το μήνυμα:
> 
> 
> ```
> Συγγνώμη αλλά μόνο οι χρήστες με δικαίωμα ειδικής πρόσβασης μπορούν να διαβάσουν τα μηνύματα σ' αυτή την Δ.Συζήτηση
> ```


Να και η μπηχτή στον σύλλογο, για πες μου τι διαφορά έχει το μύνημα αυτό από το "Συγνώμη δεν ανήκεις στην ομάδα ΒΒ" που προτίνετε ουσιαστικά ? 




> Αντί να πει κάποιος μπράβο που πάει να μπει μια τάξη σε ένα backbone που είναι στον αέρα, απομένει να ακούσουμε πως από την οργάνωση προτιμώ το τίποτα.


ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ????????????????????????????????




> Όσο για τους clients, ειλικρινά μακάρι να τους έβλεπα οργανωμένους και το πιο πιθανό είναι πως στην ίδια οργάνωση θα ενταχθούν και αυτοί. Δεν είπε κανείς όχι. Απλά άλλο client και άλλο bb. Άλλο ένωση μηχανικών αεροσκαφών και άλλο ένωση ιπταμένων φροντιστών.


Και μετά μου λες ότι δεν διχάζετε την κοινότητα, και μόνο η παρομοίωση που κάνεις δίχνει το πόσο εκτιμάς τους clients. Κοίτα να δεις, επιδεί εσύ είσαι τυχερός και μπόρεσες να στήσεις ΒΒ κόμβο, δεν σημαίνει ότι οι υπόλοιποι είναι "φροντιστές" κι εσύ είσαι ο "μηχανικός". Το ίδιο λέω κι εγώ για τους ΒΒ "Μακάρι να τους έβλεπα οργανωμένους και το πιθανό είναι πως στην ίδια οργάνωση θα ενταχθούν κι αυτοί (εννοώντας τον σύλλογο).




> Κλείνοντας, να εκφράσω την απογοήτευσή μου όταν βλέπω τέτοια δυσπιστία προς τους διαχειριστές backbone σχετικά με το τι μπορεί να αποφασίσει η πλειοψηφία τους.


Αφού αγαπάτε το δίκτυο πάρτε πρωτοβουλίες, στήστε υπηρεσίες, πειραματιστείτε, γράψτε κώδικα ΚΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ !!!




> Δεν είναι ανύπαρκτοι, ούτε χθεσινοί.


όχι δεν είναι, είναι απλά αδιάφοροι, όσο δουλεύει το DC όλα πάνε καλά.




> Τα μειωτικά σχόλια προς τα κίνητρα των διαχειριστών του backbone που συμφωνούν με την συζήτηση οποιασδήποτε οργάνωσής τους, με προσβάλουν προσωπικά αλλά προσβάλουν και το ίδιο το δίκτυο. Ας μείνουν τα προσωπικά απ' έξω. Κανείς δεν χρειάζεται δημαγώγηση.


Καταρχάς δεν είσαι εκφραστής του δικτύου για να μιλάς εκ μέρους του, κι εμένα με προσβάλει προσωπικά να βλέπω ανθρώπους που μέχρι χθες δεν έχουν σηκώσει το χεράκι τους να γράψουν 1-2 scriptάκια ή να στήσουν ένα linuxάκι, να έρχονται να μου το παίξουν "οι μηχανικοί" του δικτύου και οι εκφραστές του.




> Ας αφήσουμε τη γνώμη μας να συγκριθεί με εκείνη της πλειοψηφίας, δίνοντας στους ενδιαφερόμενους το βήμα και τη δυνατότητα να συμμετάσχουν στις αποφάσεις για τα θέματα του backbone, πράγμα που με τα σημερινά μέσα, απλά δεν μπορεί να γίνει.


Ακόμα περιμένω να μου πεις γιατί ??? Τι σας εμποδίζει να συζητίσετε εδωπέρα ? Τι σας εμποδίζει να πάρετε αποφάσεις και πρωτοβουλίες για το δίκτυο ? Όλα θα λυθούν δια μαγείας όταν κάνετε την ολόδικιά σας ομάδα ?




> Μόνο μαγειρευτά ότι γίνει και το μάθουμε συνήθως τελευταίοι.


Για το δίκτυο τι δεν μαθαίνεις από πρώτο χέρι ? Όλα εδώ συζητιούνται.

 
Το TCP/IP tutorial όπως και το nagios και το openhal κλπ, τα διάφορα patches του Acinonyx και τα πειραγμένα firmwares που φτιάχνει, τα διάφορα scriptάκια που βγαίνουν κατά καιρούς στο forum, τα open-source projects όπως το WiND και το wifiadmin κλπ καθώς και η πρόσπάθεια που κάνουν 4-5 άτομα για να το γυρίσουμε σε linux πχ. δεν έγινε και δεν γίνεται από καμία ομάδα BB. Και δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να γίνει πίστεψέ με, όταν κάποιος θέλει να βοηθίσει παίρνει πρωτοβουλίες *δεν ανοίγει συζήτηση για το πώς θα συζητά και το πόσο κουμάντο θα κάνει για να μπορεί να συζητά*...

Κάποτε θυμάμαι είχαμε μαζευτεί και συζητάγαμε για το πώς θα πρέπει να δουλεύουν οι ομάδες εργασίας κλπ, είχαμε πατήσει 5 άτομα στην έδρα και όταν είπαμε έξω αυτό που πιστεύαμε τότε ξέρεις τι πήραμε ?

Από λόγια και καρέκλες πήξαμε, ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ χρειάζεται παιδιά και χρειάζεται ΤΩΡΑ !!!

EDIT:
Εγώ φταίω που ασχολούμαι και χάνω την ώρα μου να γράφω tutorials και κώδικα, να κάνω fests και να παίρνω τηλέφωνα για να προωθήσω το δίκτυο και τον σύλλογο. Ξέρω ότι τίποτα απ' ότι κάνω δεν θα του δωθεί η απαραίτητη σημασία, το tutorial ζήτημα να το διαβάσουν 5-6 άτομα, ενώ το openhal υπάρχει απ' τα χριστούγεννα και δεν το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς (να 'ναι καλά ο sbolis το παιδί που κάθησε 2 λεπτά να δούμε ότι παίζει σε a), ποιό πολύ σημασία του έδωσαν οι εκτώς awmn παρά οι εδώ και μιλάω για τον εαφτό μου αν και πιστεύω ότι η ίδια πήκρα υπάρχει σε αρκετούς που βοηθάνε για να πάει το δίκτυο κάπως καλύτερ. Παρόλα αυτά γι' αυτούς τους 5-6 αξίζει και το ξενύχτι και όλα τα σχετικά. Είναι βλέπεις που προτιμάω το τίποτα 4 χρόνια τώρα και απλά γκρινιάζω που τα πράγματα δεν δουλεύουν...

*Ρε μήπως να φτιάξουμε κι εμείς μια "ομάδα administrators" ή "ομάδα developers" κλπ μιας και αυτά που κάνουμε δεν αφορούν τους υπόλοιπους όπως φαίνεται στην πράξη ?*

ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΠΟ MANAGERS, δουλειά να γίνει ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ !!! και η δουλειά δεν γίνεται με λόγια, ούτε με ομάδες γιανα παίρνουν αποφάσεις κλπ. Μιά ζωή κάποιοι θα δουλεύουν για το δίκτυο και κάποιοι θα το παίζουν managers και εκφραστές τους.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Το παράδειγμα με την ένωση μηχανικών και την ένωση φροντιστών, κάνε το καρπούζια και πεπόνια.

Δεν ήθελα να δείξω την ποιοτική διαφορά και αυτό δεν περίμενα να το δεις έτσι.

Όπως και νά' χει, σ' ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Το παράδειγμα με την ένωση μηχανικών και την ένωση φροντιστών, κάνε το καρπούζια και πεπόνια.
> 
> Δεν ήθελα να δείξω την ποιοτική διαφορά και αυτό δεν περίμενα να το δεις έτσι.
> 
> Όπως και νά' χει, σ' ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.


Να 'σαι καλά  :: 


Μπορείς να απαντήσεις και στις δικιές μου ?




> α) Από που συμπεραίνεις ότι όσοι τοποθετηθήκαμε αρνητικά στην επαναλειτουργία της ομάδας ΒΒ πιστεύουμε ότι είναι σωστό να μην γίνει τίποτα ?
> 
> β) Τι αφορά μόνο το Backbone και όχι τους υπόλοιπους ? Τι πιστεύετε αλήθεια για τους clients ή τους ασύνδετους που βοηθάνε όπως μπορούν ? Τι έχεις να πεις σε κάποιον που βοηθάει με πολούς τρόπους το δίκτυο αλλά για ΧΥΖ λόγους δεν είναι ΒΒ κόμβος ?
> 
> γ) Τι σας εμποδίζει να συζητίσετε εδωπέρα ? Τι σας εμποδίζει να πάρετε αποφάσεις και πρωτοβουλίες για το δίκτυο ? Όλα θα λυθούν δια μαγείας όταν κάνετε την ολόδικιά σας ομάδα ? 
> 
> δ) Για το δίκτυο τι δεν μαθαίνεις από πρώτο χέρι ?


Σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου και sorry που ξεφεύγω λιγάκι αλλά μερικά από αυτά που λες μου χτυπάνε πολύ άσχημα.

----------


## Dare Devil

Καλημέρα, λοιπόν δεν μπήκα στον κόπο να διαβάσω ή να ψηφίσω γιατί κάνει πολύ ζέστη, αλλά αρπάζω την ευκαιρία να προτείνω κάτι σχετικό. Να δημιουργήσουμε την *Ομάδα Παραλίας*.
Να μαζευόμαστε κάθε ΣΚ τώρα το καλοκαίρι και να πηγαίνουμε όλοι μαζί για μπάνιο μαζί με τον βασικό εξοπλισμό για ένα πελάτη-κόμβο. Πιάτο,φειθδερ,καλώδια,ιστό,φορητό με καρτούλα και εβ ψαμερα. Θα τα στήνουμε στην παραλία και μετά θα κάνουμε το μπανάκι μας σε απευθείας μετάδοση για να δροσίζετε μαζί μας και όλο το ΑΜΔΑ και ταυτόχρονα θα λύνουμε και απορείες στους ενδιαφερόμενους. Θα έχουμε και σλόγκαν "Σερφάρετε μαζί μας στα κύματα και μετά στα μικροκύματα".
Όσοι θέλουν ας ψηφίσουν:
1) Ναι και θα φέρω και εξοπλισμό.
2) Ναι αλλα θα φέρω μόνο αντιηλιακό και το μαγιό μου.
3) Οχι αλλά θα έρθω να σας δω να προσπαθείτε να καρφώσετε τον ιστό στην άμμο.
4) Οχι κατι τέτοιο θα μου χάλαγε την διάθεση γαι φαγομάρα.

----------


## ngia

> Καλημέρα, λοιπόν δεν μπήκα στον κόπο να διαβάσω ή να ψηφίσω γιατί κάνει πολύ ζέστη, αλλά αρπάζω την ευκαιρία να προτείνω κάτι σχετικό. Να δημιουργήσουμε την *Ομάδα Παραλίας*.
> ....


Μα αυτή υπάρχει ήδη ...  ::

----------


## nvak

> α) Από που συμπεραίνεις ότι όσοι τοποθετηθήκαμε αρνητικά στην επαναλειτουργία της ομάδας ΒΒ πιστεύουμε ότι είναι σωστό να μην γίνει τίποτα ?
> 
> β) Τι αφορά μόνο το Backbone και όχι τους υπόλοιπους ? Τι πιστεύετε αλήθεια για τους clients ή τους ασύνδετους που βοηθάνε όπως μπορούν ? Τι έχεις να πεις σε κάποιον που βοηθάει με πολούς τρόπους το δίκτυο αλλά για ΧΥΖ λόγους δεν είναι ΒΒ κόμβος ?
> 
> γ) Τι σας εμποδίζει να συζητίσετε εδωπέρα ? Τι σας εμποδίζει να πάρετε αποφάσεις και πρωτοβουλίες για το δίκτυο ? Όλα θα λυθούν δια μαγείας όταν κάνετε την ολόδικιά σας ομάδα ? 
> 
> δ) Για το δίκτυο τι δεν μαθαίνεις από πρώτο χέρι ?


Ας το πιάσουμε λίγο διαφορετικά. Ας πάμε ένα βήμα παραπέρα.
Έχετε φαντάζομαι όλοι διαπιστώσει τι γίνεται με την δρομολόγηση τον τελευταίο καιρό.
Όλοι ξέρετε ότι οι κόμβοι έχουν αυξηθεί θεαματικά.
Ξέρετε ότι μία βλακεία σε μία ρύθμιση να κάνει ένας, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα όλο το δίκτυο να γίνει τραμπάλα.
Γνωρίζετε πόσο δύσκολο είναι να πείσουμε τόσους router να αλλάξουν κάποια ρύθμιση, πόσο μάλλον πρωτόκολο.
Γνωρίζετε ότι σημαντικό ποσοστό κομβούχων έχει να ανέβει ταράτσα μήνες. Εξίσου σημαντικό ποσοστό δεν πατά καν' στο forum.
Γνωρίζετε ότι όποιου του καπνίσει βάζει φίλτρα, επιλέγει διαδρομές κλπ
Έχετε διαπιστώσει ότι συχνά αναγκαζόμαστε να περνάμε απο λινκ με χαμηλή ώς απαράδεκτη ποιότητα ζεύξης ενώ υπάρχουν καλύτερες διαδρομές.

Φαντάζομαι ότι όλοι γνωρίζετε (εκτός του sotiris  ::  ) ότι το Σωματείο με την κλασσική του δομή και οργάνωση δεν έχει τρόπο να επιβάλει κάτι, ούτε να λύσει τα παραπάνω προβλήματα.

Κάτω απο αυτές τις συνθήκες, κάθε μέρα που θα περνά, μαζί με την αύξηση των κόμβων θα αυξάνεται και η αναξιοπιστία του δικτύου. 

*Η λύση είναι να προσπαθήσουμε να οργανωθούμε σε επίπεδο δικτύου.

Με κανόνες, με περιορισμό των ελευθεριών, με αυστηρότητα, με διαφορετική δρομολόγηση, με δημιουργία ενός κορμού ελεγχόμενου, με αύξηση της αξιοπιστίας.*

----------


## Mick Flemm

Η οργάνωση γίνεται εδώ και τώρα, εσείς που είστε ???

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20740
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9494

----------


## wireless.surfer

Mick, ξέρεις τι εντοπίζω; 

Πως το (κάθε) forum έχει τα καλά του αλλά έχει και τα κακά του.

Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα που αντιλαμβάνομαι αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ότι ο γραπτός λόγος με τον οποίο προσπαθούμε να επικοινωνήσουμε, δημιουργεί παρεξηγήσεις και παρανοήσεις.

Και οι δύο, στην προσπάθειά μας να εκφράσουμε κάποια πράγματα και να δώσουμε έμφαση σε συγκεκριμένους τομείς, δίνουμε την εντύπωση πως έχουμε άλλες προτεραιότητες ή πως παραβλέπουμε σημαντικούς τομείς.

Ο τρόπος με τον οποίο έχουμε σχεδόν μονοπωλήσει τις τελευταίες σελίδες του topic είναι ένα βάσανο για μένα και είναι και έξω από την φιλοσοφία μου, μιας και το ζητούμενο είναι να ακουστούν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες απόψεις.

Θα σου ζητήσω λοιπόν να συνεχίσουμε τον διάλογό μας με pm, για να μην κουράζονται και οι υπόλοιποι από τις προσωπικές μου απόψεις και για να μην δοθεί μια εσφαλμένη εικόνα πως προσπαθώ να δημιουργήσω εντυπώσεις.

Εναλλακτικά, εάν βρίσκεσαι στην Αθήνα, θα μπορούσαμε να συναντηθούμε και να τα πούμε από κοντά. Αυτό πιστεύω πως είναι και το καλύτερο, για να καταλάβουμε σίγουρα ο ένας τον άλλο.

Για την αποκατάσταση της άποψής μου πάνω στις θέσεις σου, να πω τα εξής:

α) Δεν έχω την παραμικρή αμφιβολία πάνω στις προθέσεις σου, ούτε πως εσύ είπες να μην γίνει τίποτα αντί για την ομάδα bb,

β) Πιστεύω ακράδαντα πως υπάρχουν θέματα για τα οποία όλοι οι διαχειριστές bb θα πρέπει να συζητήσουν, τα υπόλοιπα που ανέφερες δεν είναι τεχνικά θέματα και η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι πως θα πρέπει να ενθαρρύνουμε θερμά κάθε προσπάθεια βοήθειας, απ’ όπου και αν προέρχεται, εφόσον είναι για το καλό του συνόλου.

γ) Το παρόν forum δεν έχει σαν σκοπό του την ανάδειξη μιας τέτοιας προσπάθειας και ως εκ τούτου δεν είναι το ιδανικό μέρος. Οι πρωτοβουλίες καλό θα είναι να παίρνονται συλλογικά και όχι ατομικά. Τίποτα δεν θα λυθεί ως δια μαγείας.

δ) Επέτρεψέ μου για το καλό του δικτύου να μην απαντήσω στην τελευταία ερώτηση. Τα εν οίκω μη εν δήμω...

Αν συμφωνείς κι εσύ, ας κλείσουμε την προσωπική μας συζήτηση σε αυτό το topic κάπου εδώ, όπως πιστεύω οι περισσότεροι θα ήθελαν. Εάν χρειαστείς περισσότερες διευκρινίσεις από μένα, ας τα πούμε με ΡΜ.

----------


## Mick Flemm

O.K.  ::

----------


## dti

> Καταρχάς δεν είσαι εκφραστής του δικτύου για να μιλάς εκ μέρους του, κι εμένα με προσβάλει προσωπικά να βλέπω ανθρώπους που μέχρι χθες δεν έχουν σηκώσει το χεράκι τους να γράψουν 1-2 scriptάκια ή να στήσουν ένα linuxάκι, να έρχονται να μου το παίξουν "οι μηχανικοί" του δικτύου και οι εκφραστές του.


Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρεσαι στον wireless.surfer ή μιλάς γενικά κι αόριστα...
Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα μπορούσε άνετα να θεωρηθεί ως προσωπική επίθεση...
Αν πάντως αναφέρεσαι στον wireless.surfer απλά να σου πω οτι έχεις χάσει ΠΟΛΛΛΛΛΑΑΑΑΑ επεισόδια από την απουσία σου στο Ηράκλειο, οπότε καλύτερα just respect κάποιους "εργάτες" του δικτύου (κι ας μην ανήκουν στο Σύλλογο).

Μια συζήτηση face to face θα βοηθούσε σίγουρα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Όχι στο συγκεκριμένο δεν μιλάω για τον wireless.surfer, γενικά μιλάω, δεν τον ξέρω τον άνθρωπο για να πώ κάτι τέτοιο, τους υπόλοιπους όμως τους ξέρω...

----------

